# let's see your wax collection..



## -Kev-

*let's see your wax/sealant collection..*

to kill some sunday evening boredom, here's my small yet effective wax collection;
(now living indoors due to temperature in shed)










from left to right; victoria collectors, autobrite addiction, FK #2685, lusso oro sample pot, and RG 42 sample pot
soon to be joined by something a bit special 
also got hertiage wax, SP spray wax and RG carnauba spray detailer.

post your collection up guys


----------



## Matt.

I have lots, most are of panel pots, which have been an impulse buy, which if im honest, i will never use, so pointless me having them. Will get a picture up soon. Whats this something special then Kev?


----------



## -Kev-

mattastra said:


> I have lots, most are of panel pots, which have been an impulse buy, which if im honest, i will never use, so pointless me having them. Will get a picture up soon. Whats this something special then Kev?


new CG/vxrmarc wax - treating myself


----------



## dominic32

i only use Sealants, should i have waxes as well?


----------



## Matt.

Looks good, let us know how you get on with it


----------



## -Kev-

dominic32 said:


> i only use Sealants, should i have waxes as well?


nope, no need for both


----------



## -Kev-

mattastra said:


> Looks good, let us know how you get on with it


will do


----------



## dominic32

-Kev- said:


> nope, no need for both


thank god for that i cant afford both


----------



## -Kev-

dominic32 said:


> thank god for that i cant afford both


lol, sealants usually have better durability anyway


----------



## alxg

I will post up a pic of my little collection later when I can get to the camera, but it goes like this:

Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Shield
Dodo SN plastic pot
Dodo Rainforest Rub
Zymol Glasur 8oz
Zymol Concourse 2oz
Zymol Destiny 2oz
Zymol Atlantique 2oz
VP Artemis
A random bottle of liquid wax (for those special occasions:lol

More than my talent would justify, but I just can't help myself sometimes :wall:


----------



## -Kev-

alxg said:


> I will post up a pic of my little collection later when I can get to the camera, but it goes like this:
> 
> Swissvax Best of Show
> Swissvax Shield
> Dodo SN plastic pot
> Dodo Rainforest Rub
> Zymol Glasur 8oz
> Zymol Concourse 2oz
> Zymol Destiny 2oz
> Zymol Atlantique 2oz
> VP Artemis
> A random bottle of liquid wax (for those special occasions:lol
> 
> More than my talent would justify, but I just can't help myself sometimes :wall:


:doublesho


----------



## Dipesh

I've got a fair few. 

BOS
Saphir
Onyx
915
845
RB juiced
RB OE
dodo Bv
dodo OC
simoniz original
megs 16
megs 26
megs cold class
migliore original
migliore frutta
vics concours
vics chaos
valentines concours
valentines road and track
cg 50/50

that's all I can remember off the top of my head!

I've had loads of others but if I don't get on with them, I sell them on.


----------



## Dipesh

That list excludes my sealants. I also have duragloss and zaino collection going on too.


----------



## Matt.

Dipesh, im like you, i have lots. Trouble is, i know i'll never use all of them.


----------



## -Kev-

Dipesh said:


> I've got a fair few.
> 
> BOS
> Saphir
> Onyx
> 915
> 845
> RB juiced
> RB OE
> dodo Bv
> dodo OC
> simoniz original
> megs 16
> megs 26
> megs cold class
> migliore original
> migliore frutta
> vics concours
> vics chaos
> valentines concours
> valentines road and track
> cg 50/50
> 
> that's all I can remember off the top of my head!
> 
> I've had loads of others but if I don't get on with them, I sell them on.


you _need_ to put a pic of that lot up


----------



## alxg

Yeah, mine doesn't include sealants either; got nearly all the Zaino stuff, and Aquartz too. 
Like I said, can't help it sometimes......Gtech stuff is the next one......

Madness :wave:


----------



## HornetSting

Yeah, I dont believe you have all them, I need to see photographic evidence


----------



## Olly1

Not exactly the biggest collection in the world. But its mine :driver:

from left to right
- AG Aquawax
- megs #16
- megs cleaner wax (free with clay kit)
- Migliore Wheel Wax (smells amazing)
- another megs cleaner wax
- Megs tech wax 2.0 
- Dodo SN (panel pot)


----------



## Matt.

Arrggg. i want to get mine up. Its all in the babie's room, should i go in and risk waking her up. Not sure it would go down with the mrs


----------



## -Kev-

mattastra said:


> Arrggg. i want to get mine up. Its all in the babie's room, should i go in and risk waking her up. Not sure it would go down with the mrs


cue stealth mode and 'mission impossible' music :lol:


----------



## Dipesh

I will do, just at the Gf's at the moment. 

I advise all to avoid falling down this slipperly sloap!

I've definatly got more then enough to last a life time. 

I'm sure there are a few other members on here who make my lot look tiny. 

A few that I have sold on due to having no real place in my collection or I have not got on with are:

nattys red
petes 53
dodo sn wood
dodo rr
dodo ph
476
fk pink wax
fk1000p

again, that's all I remember off the top of my head!


----------



## Dipesh

HornetSting said:


> Yeah, I dont believe you have all them, I need to see photographic evidence


Refering to me? All shall be revealed later on this week soon as I get a chance to get it out!


----------



## HornetSting

Dipesh said:


> Refering to me? All shall be revealed later on this week soon as I get a chance to get it out!


Yeah, just winding you up!


----------



## R32rob

My collection runs to

Lusso Oro
Pete's 53
Rainforest Rub
Autobrite Addiction
Megs #16
FK1000P - Not technically a wax I know...
And Megs Nxt Tech liquid wax. 

I think that's them all. 

I tend to reach for either the Lusso or Pete's first and the FK is only for wheels.


----------



## Matt.

-Kev- said:


> cue stealth mode and 'mission impossible' music :lol:


:lol: Done it. Roped the Mrs into getting them out the wardrobe. So its her fault if she wakes up now. Should i include wheel sealents and Jeff's?


----------



## buff not enuf

Okey dokey
Zymol Royale 2 oz
Zymol Vintage 4 oz
Zymol Atlantique 4 oz
Zymol Destiny 8oz
Zymol Glasur 8 oz
Zymol Z3 8oz
P21s
Swissvax BOS
Swissvax Onyx
Collinite 476s
Collinite 915
VP Artemis
Dodo SN
+ a very unhealthy amount of sealants:lol:


----------



## -Kev-

mattastra said:


> :lol: Dont it. Roped the Mrs into getting them out the wardrobe. So its her fault if she wakes up now. Should i include wheel sealents and Jeff's?


lol, can do :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

R32rob said:


> My collection runs to
> 
> Lusso Oro
> Pete's 53
> Rainforest Rub
> Autobrite Addiction
> Megs #16
> FK1000P - Not technically a wax I know...
> And Megs Nxt Tech liquid wax.
> 
> I think that's them all.
> 
> I tend to reach for either the Lusso or Pete's first and the FK is only for wheels.


im the same - lusso oro is just so easy to use  going to try vics collectors on my car next i think..


----------



## Matt.

Passed a bit of time on for me...

Here goes,


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Some of waxes with my friend to try it and he will send the picture to me and i will upload the pics soon .

My humble collection :

*BLACKFIRE MIDNIGHT 
CHEMICALGUYS 5050 
COLLINITE 476 
COLLINITE 915
DODO SUPERNATURAL 30ml
MEGUIARS Nxt 
P21S CONCOURS wax
PINNACLE SOUVERAN
RACEGLAZE 55 sample pot 
SMARTWAX CONCOURSE 
SWISSVAX BOS
VICTORIA CHAOS sample pot
VICTORIA CONCOURS
VICTORIA MAYHEM sample pot
WERKSTAT CARNUBA
ZYMOL CARBON 4 oz.
ZYMOL CONCOURS 4 oz.
ZYMOL DESTINY 4 oz.
ZYMOL GLASUR
*


----------



## -Kev-

nice collection Matt :thumb:


----------



## msb

collection currently stands at poorboys nattys red, nattys blue, collinite 476s and vics concours, am looking into dodo purple haze pro or some raceglaze55 soon however, just love trying different brands!


----------



## John P

Its really good to see what everyone has got... there are some serious collections. :thumb:

Here's mine so far:










Well, I haven't actually got any yet, and its not even my drawer :tumbleweed:

But I am going to buy my first wax this week 

John.


----------



## -Kev-

John P said:


> Its really good to see what everyone has got... there are some serious collections. :thumb:
> 
> Here's mine so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I haven't actually got any yet, and its not even my drawer :tumbleweed:
> 
> But I am going to buy my first wax this week
> 
> John.


all got to start somewhere John, we'll get you spending don't worry about that


----------



## msb

But I am going to buy my first wax this week 

John.

what are you going for?:thumb:


----------



## John P

lol, thanks Kev  

msb, Ive not 100% made my mind up yet, but I also would like some clay to go with.
Ive seen this combo on eBay which seems quite a good price to me. 
What do you guys think?

Removed link (sorry I didnt realise I shouldnt post eBay links... Ill go and read the rules sorry)

John


----------



## -Kev-

good combo there John - btw, that link will end up deleted as detailing-realated ebay links aren't allowed on here unless its a trader on here too


----------



## Avanti

Here are some of mine 










Plus the liquid waxes if those count too


----------



## ryanuk

only got a few now! used to have 20 plus..... but a wax is a wax at the end of the day,only got 4 now i think! lol


----------



## John P

Thanks Kev, I removed the link. Sorry mods, I will read the rules. 

For those who didn't see the link, so this all makes sense it was just a link to a collinite 915 & Bilt Hamber soft clay kit combo that I think im going to get this week.

Anyway, ill let this topic get back on track now.

John


----------



## Dipesh

ryanuk said:


> only got a few now! used to have 20 plus..... but a wax is a wax at the end of the day,only got 4 now i think! lol


I keep telling myself that, it doesn't work though as I still keep buying new ones!


----------



## ryanuk

Dipesh said:


> I keep telling myself that, it doesn't work though as I still keep buying new ones!


haha!!! thats what i was like!!!!! but one day it just clicks its still hard not to buy loads of stuff,but when you do it for a living you just buy what works and what you need


----------



## msb

what car and what colour is it btw john?


----------



## stangalang

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Some of waxes with my friend to try it and he will send the picture to me and i will upload the pics soon .
> 
> My humble collection :
> 
> *BLACKFIRE MIDNIGHT
> CHEMICALGUYS 5050
> COLLINITE 476
> COLLINITE 915
> DODO SUPERNATURAL 30ml
> MEGUIARS Nxt
> P21S CONCOURS wax
> PINNACLE SOUVERAN
> RACEGLAZE 55 sample pot
> SMARTWAX CONCOURSE
> SWISSVAX BOS
> VICTORIA CHAOS sample pot
> VICTORIA CONCOURS
> VICTORIA MAYHEM sample pot
> WERKSTAT CARNUBA
> ZYMOL CARBON 4 oz.
> ZYMOL CONCOURS 4 oz.
> ZYMOL DESTINY 4 oz.
> ZYMOL GLASUR
> *


Soooo, how you finding that midnight sun then, good no?


----------



## John P

msb said:


> what car and what colour is it btw john?


Its a ford fiesta zetec s tdci, in performance blue.

John


----------



## msb

Poorboys blackhole with nattys blue would look good on that as well as it being well priced and super easy to use,win win imo!


----------



## Dan J

my current collection of wax consists of:

Dodo supernatural
Dodo purple haze x3 glass jars
Dodo purple haze pro
Dodo blue velvet glass jar
Dodo banana armour glass jar
Dodo orange crush glass jar
Dodo rainforest rub glass jar

Dodo panel pots:
supernatural
blue velvet pro
purple haze pro
hardcandy
lightfantastic
diamond white

megs mirror glaze#16 x2
fk1000p
collinite 845
Jeffs carnauba jett

will get a pic when i get chance


----------



## John P

msb said:


> Poorboys blackhole with nattys blue would look good on that as well as it being well priced and super easy to use,win win imo!


Thanks, Ill read up on those 

John.


----------



## -Kev-

Purple Haze said:


> my current collection of wax consists of:
> 
> Dodo supernatural
> Dodo purple haze x3 glass jars
> Dodo purple haze pro
> Dodo blue velvet glass jar
> Dodo banana armour glass jar
> Dodo orange crush glass jar
> Dodo rainforest rub glass jar
> 
> Dodo panel pots:
> supernatural
> blue velvet pro
> purple haze pro
> hardcandy
> lightfantastic
> diamond white
> 
> megs mirror glaze#16 x2
> fk1000p
> collinite 845
> 
> will get a pic when i get chance


anybody would think you like dodo waxes - 3 pot of purple haze :doublesho


----------



## Prism Detailing

Mine (excuse the awful carpet, rented house lol)


----------



## david g

-Kev- said:


> new CG/vxrmarc wax - treating myself


YOu wont be disapointed :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

david g said:


> YOu wont be disapointed :thumb:


im sure i won't be - from what ive heard from marc and seen in pics :thumb:


----------



## david g

Have seen a few cars in the flesh wearing it and its the dogs to be honest ,the new applicator with it also is a cracker :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

stangalang said:


> Soooo, how you finding that midnight sun then, good no?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=174436&page=3


----------



## -Kev-

david g said:


> Have seen a few cars in the flesh wearing it and its the dogs to be honest ,the new applicator with it also is a cracker :thumb:


what ones that david - new type or one available already?..


----------



## Dan J

-Kev- said:


> anybody would think you like dodo waxes - 3 pot of purple haze :doublesho


love em, they may not rank high in the durablity stakes but i love the finish they give and they wow customers everytime
1 jar ive had from the early days of dodojuice and the other 2 were from the swaps section and the ph pro i got from -tom- 
when ive got the whole lot i'll be happy sad i know but its got to be done.


----------



## -Kev-

ChrisST said:


> My humble collection...
> 
> 
> 
> And two I forgot..


you need to copy and paste the IMG codes chris


----------



## ChrisST

It went a bit wrong, I'll do it again after Family Guy.:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Had to join the throng :wave:

RP Ultramint
Heritage
Austintacious
FK1000
SP Spray wax
CG Pete's 53
VP Artemis Wax Seal
Ioncoat Naviwax Dark
Prima Hydro
Colli 476s (Decanted)
Colli 915 (Decanted)
Britemax 5 Sealant
Britemax 6 Wax
Migliore Frutta
Dodo Rainforest rub
Wolfgang Spray Sealant
CG Blitz
Dodo Red Mist (Decanted)
VP Orions Shield
Prima Epic
VP House Wax
VP LL PDI

I know there's a fair few sealants... but they're 'synthetic waxes' so I'm close


----------



## david g

We have a new applicator that is given away free with every purchase of Celeste form our site Kev

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Celeste_dettaglio_p/celeste.htm


----------



## david g

-Kev- said:


> what ones that david - new type or one available already?..


http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Celeste_dettaglio_p/celeste.htm


----------



## Goodfella36

Dipesh said:


> I've got a fair few.
> 
> BOS
> Saphir
> Onyx
> 915
> 845
> RB juiced
> RB OE
> dodo Bv
> dodo OC
> simoniz original
> megs 16
> megs 26
> megs cold class
> migliore original
> migliore frutta
> vics concours
> vics chaos
> valentines concours
> valentines road and track
> cg 50/507
> 
> that's all I can remember off the top of my head!
> 
> I've had loads of others but if I don't get on with them, I sell them on


thats it dipesh when you inviting me over few i have not got there lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Heres my outside fridge


----------



## ChrisST

My humble collection...










and two I forgot about


----------



## -Kev-

some moneys worth there marc - you've got vintage as well haven't you?..


----------



## Dipesh

GoodFella33 said:


> thats it dipesh when you inviting me over few i have not got there lol


Any time Lee, your more then welcome!


----------



## TheQuail

My collection so far...

(excuse the crap picture quality!)


























Swissvax Onyx
Migliore Original
Poorboys Natty's Blue
Autoglym HD 
Dodo Juice Supernatural

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub (sample pot)
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boys edition (sample pot)


----------



## -Kev-

david g said:


> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Celeste_dettaglio_p/celeste.htm


thanks David, I'll give it a try with the supplied applicator but i usually prefer to apply paste waxes with a round applicator that fits the pot nicely..
what's the durability like?


----------



## david g

-Kev- said:


> thanks David, I'll give it a try with the supplied applicator but i usually prefer to apply paste waxes with a round applicator that fits the pot nicely..
> what's the durability like?


Durability so far so good on what I have used it on a panel or 2 of wifes car

Have you ordered the celeste yet Kev ?


----------



## -Kev-

david g said:


> Durability so far so good on what I have used it on a panel or 2 of wifes car
> 
> Have you ordered the celeste yet Kev ?


not yet I'm afraid - got tax, mot and service on my car to pay for first


----------



## IanG

Well here we go

3M Show Car Wax
AG HD Wax
Autosmart Wax
Bilt Hamber Autobalm
CG 50/50 (Version 1 & 2)
CG Pete's 53
CG Wet Wet Wet Wax
CG XXX
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Collinite 476
Collinite 845
Dodo BV Pro (Panel Pot)
Dodo Need for Speed
Dodo PH Pro (Panel Pot)
Dodo RB Juiced (Panel Pot)
Dodo SN Plastic Pot
FK 1000 ( I know its really a sealant)
FK 2685 Pink Wax
Harly Wax
Heritage Wax
Megs 16
Megs 26
Reflection Perfection Ultra Mint
Simoniz Original
Valentines Concourse
Valentines Road and Track
Valet Pro Artemis
Victoria Wax Chaos

I might have missed some 

Time to get rid of some now that I've looked at my list :lol:


----------



## james_19742000

No pic, but in the last 18 months or so (since I got into this a bit more that I sed to be) I have acquired

Harly Wax
Swissvax Best of Show
Autobrite cherry wheel wax
Valentine Road and Track
Poundland (just to try it!)
Heritage Wax
CG Blitz ( I know its a sealent!)

Pretty sure theres a couple more, but favourite of that lot is Best Of Show, been using it today, but the Harly comes a very close second in my view


----------



## david g

-Kev- said:


> not yet I'm afraid - got tax, mot and service on my car to pay for first


No worries Kev so that I can look out for it and an extra something for u :thumb:


----------



## boyasaka

show us pictures of your wax ,, and about 5 people do and the rest just list them lmao


----------



## -Kev-

david g said:


> No worries Kev so that I can look out for it and an extra something for u :thumb:


cool, thanks David I'll let you know when I've ordered it


----------



## -Kev-

boyasaka said:


> show us pictures of your wax ,, and about 5 people do and the rest just list them lmao


where's yours then?


----------



## boyasaka

what you want a pic of me colly and tech wax lol , i have a question for you kev will pm ya now ,, brain pick time lol


----------



## -Kev-

boyasaka said:


> what you want a pic of me colly and tech wax lol , i have a question for you kev will pm ya now ,, brain pick time lol


:thumb:


----------



## alxg

boyasaka said:


> show us pictures of your wax ,, and about 5 people do and the rest just list them lmao


O' ye of little faith..........to refer to post #10 on here










I haven't put all of my Zaino stuff in that, just the "paint" related. Just realised I forgot the Calack stuff I have too........that's the trouble when you get into this detailing lark, you just lose control :lol:


----------



## nothelle

My little babies....

Liquid LSPs:








Paste LSPs:


----------



## -Kev-

nice collections guys


----------



## Matt.

Great collections. Is it necessary to have wax's in a fridge?


----------



## -Kev-

mattastra said:


> Great collections. Is it necessary to have wax's in a fridge?


always wondered that myself - mine are now indoors due to how hot the shed gets inside. not in the fridge though..


----------



## Dipesh

Mine are always kept indoors and still perfect. 

I really should take a pic but it's been a 12 hour day at work so I can't be bothered!


----------



## alxg

I don't keep mine in the fridge, they are in a wardrobe which stays a constant temp year round. If I had something really expensive I may consider it.... saying that, I do have Destiny and Atlantique - albeit 2oz pots!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

*BLACKFIRE MIDNIGHT
CHEMICALGUYS 5050
COLLINITE 476
COLLINITE 915
DODO SUPERNATURAL 30ml
MEGUIARS Nxt
P21S CONCOURS wax
PINNACLE SOUVERAN (not on picture)
RACEGLAZE 55 sample pot (not on picture)
SMARTWAX CONCOURSE
SWISSVAX BOS
VICTORIA CHAOS sample pot
VICTORIA CONCOURS (not on picture)
VICTORIA MAYHEM sample pot
WERKSTAT ACRYLIC 
WERKSTAT CARNUBA
ZYMOL CARBON 4 oz. (not on picture)
ZYMOL CONCOURS 4 oz.
ZYMOL DESTINY 4 oz.
ZYMOL GLASUR*


----------



## -Kev-

very nice collection Maxi, is the zymol concours available on it's own or only in the sample kits the sold a while ago?..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

-Kev- said:


> very nice collection Maxi, is the zymol concours available on it's own or only in the sample kits the sold a while ago?..


Thank you Kev 

Yes , Concours Came with kit .
Zymol Concours 4 o.z came with Carbon 4 oz. Destiny 4 oz and HD-Cleanse , Zymol clear 250 ml in old sample kits sksk1/sksk2 , i bought this kit in 2006 and is not available now . The new holiday kits comes with 2 oz. pot and its more expensive.

in the past Vintage is cheaper and bigger in sksk1 kit !


----------



## scottgm

Managed to let myself stay in control with waxes.

Currently have :

Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Sample)
Meguairs #16 Paste Wax

Also have the Jeffs Werkstart Acrylic Kit (Not Pictured)

Looking to treat myself to a slightly more expensive wax, quite interested in Zymol Glasur and Swissvax BOS










Scott.


----------



## burgmo3

Some of my pride and joy and a worthless bottle of butterwet wax.


----------



## Bratwurst

MAXI-MILAN said:


>


Great collection MAXI, but also... what a place you have there!!! :doublesho

Is that your home in the background ?!


----------



## -Kev-

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you Kev
> 
> Yes , Concours Came with kit .
> Zymol Concours 4 o.z came with Carbon 4 oz. Destiny 4 oz and HD-Cleanse , Zymol clear 250 ml in old sample kits sksk1/sksk2 , i bought this kit in 2006 and is not available now . The new holiday kits comes with 2 oz. pot and its more expensive.
> 
> in the past Vintage is cheaper and bigger in sksk1 kit !


thanks Maxi :thumb:


----------



## pete001

View attachment 13498


View attachment 13499


View attachment 13500


----------



## Dipesh

Why so many of the same ones Pete? 

Wanna sell one of those Glasur's?!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

wee_green_mini said:


> Great collection MAXI, but also... what a place you have there!!! :doublesho
> 
> Is that your home in the background ?!


Thank you wee_green_mini 

yes , this is biggest room , special luxury room with decoration in home ... 
i went there because is too much lighting inside room with big table it helps to take nice picture :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

What a stunning home - good on you man :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

More Waxes ...


----------



## smegal

MAXI-MILAN

Did you buy those waxes in Qatar or did you import them? I used to live in Qatar, and still go out there to visit my Dad.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

smegal said:


> MAXI-MILAN
> 
> Did you buy those waxes in Qatar or did you import them? I used to live in Qatar, and still go out there to visit my Dad.


Hi Smegal , I bought most of waxes from U.S.A and UK and shipping by aramex company for best lower price shipping .

In Qatar you can find Autoglym , 3m , meguiars , farecla and some of cheap products ..

If you have any questions .... feel free and PM me !


----------



## seanmooney

some collections of wax on here.. 

I have:
Dodo juice banana armor
Victoria concorus wax
Poorboys butter wet wax
Gold class megs
Collinite 467s (several tins... great wax)

looking to expand the collection very shortly.


----------



## amiller

Moved onto sealants pretty much exclusively these days as they offer so much more with 99% of the looks (IMO). But here are a few I have owned/own...
































































I also have Vics Red and Collinite 915 but never bother to photo them.


----------



## -Kev-

like your posh brands i take it


----------



## amiller

-Kev- said:


> like your posh brands i take it


It just happened! :lol:

Don't like to hold onto expensive things for too long so most are sold or swapped! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

amiller said:


> It just happened! :lol:
> 
> Don't like to hold onto expensive things for too long so most are sold or swapped! :thumb:


why's that then - surely makes the purchase a bit pointless?..


----------



## amiller

-Kev- said:


> why's that then - surely makes the purchase a bit pointless?..


Never lost a £ buying and selling a wax.

Pretty much means I can try them for free! 

EDIT: apart from Zymol Carbon which I lost £8 on! :lol:


----------



## -Kev-

amiller said:


> Never lost a £ buying and selling a wax.
> 
> Pretty much means I can try them for free!
> 
> EDIT: apart from Zymol Carbon which I lost £8 on! :lol:


fair enough :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

Few of mine... (at last!)


----------



## -Kev-

:argie: not selling any soon are you?


----------



## Dipesh

Nope, sorry Kev, this is after my clearout! Thats not all, my bro has one and Miliore Original is on a loan to a mate.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Top Collection Dipesh :thumb: What is you favorite Swissvax wax ?


BTW i can't see the Dodo SN !




.


----------



## -Kev-

Dipesh said:


> Nope, sorry Kev, this is after my clearout! Thats not all, my bro has one and Miliore Original is on a loan to a mate.


no worries


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Most of guys love to collect many of the waxes
But when we can use it all ..
my problem i can't control my self to stop buying wax :lol: ! and i know one pot enough for 3-4 years !


----------



## Dipesh

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top Collection Dipesh :thumb: What is you favorite Swissvax wax ?
> 
> BTW i can't see the Dodo SN !
> 
> .


Dodo SN has been and gone! I had a wooden pot of that. I didn't like it!

My fav has got to be BOS but Saphir is a very close second.


----------



## pete001

Dipesh said:


> Why so many of the same ones Pete?
> 
> Wanna sell one of those Glasur's?!


Hi Dipesh :wave:

I offer clients Best of Show, Glasur or Concours on 'High End' details

I was at the SEMA Show in Las Vegas a couple of years ago and being a collinite fan I couldn't resist the bargain prices as I use these waxes on my 'Main Stream' details also Megs#16 and FK1000P and Vics Concours is probably my favourite on dark colours especially black.

I did some time ago have far to many different waxes with some I rarely used so I sold them hence the higher quantity of my 'Main Stream' waxes.

From all the waxes I have owned/used Glasur has always been my favourite 'High End' 'all round' wax due to its ease of use amazing depth of shine and excellent and very close to collinite durability.

And no I don't want to sell one .


----------



## linan0205

My collection of DODO JUICE










Dfrom left to right Top to down
odo / RB Juiced Edition 
Purple Haze Pro Edition 
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Purple Haze 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet 
Detailing World Doublewax 
Rubbishboy's Original Edition
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Hard Candy 
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Rain Forest Rub 
Blue Velvet Pro Edition 
Dodo Juice Banana Armour









Top to down
Supernatural By Dodo Juice 
Dodo Juice Austintacious 
Dodo Juice Diamond White









from left to right
Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical 
Lime Prime 
Lime Prime Lite 
Dodo Juice Sour Power 
Born to be Mild Shampoo 
Supernatural Shampoo









from left to right Top to down

Supernatural Short Hair Wash Mitt 
Supernatural Wash Mitt (Yeti's Fist)
Supernatural Finger Mitt
Dodo Juice Soft Touch Drying Towel 
Dodo Juice Fantastic Fur - Plush Microfibre
Dodo Juice Mint Merkin - Glass Cloth 
Supernatural Buffing Towel


----------



## Short1e

Think i might have to seriously sort this lot out 

Sorry photos aren't the best - i took them on my iPhone in a rush!

Probably more than half of them are still brand new!

This does not include liquid wax























































Collinite Marque D' Elegance
Collinite Auto
Collinite 476s
Raceglaze 42 (Sample)
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Bilt Hamber Auto Balm
Blackfire Midnight Sun
Autobrite Very Berry Wheel Wax
Swissvax Onyx
Valentines Concours
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Victoria Concours
Reflection Perfection Ultra Mint
Dodo Juice Austintacious
Lusso Oro (Sample)
Chemical Guys Pete 53
Dodo Juice Juiced Edition
Navi Wax
Pinnacle Souveran
Dodo Juice Orange Crush (Sample)
Dodo Juice Double Wax (Sample)
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro (Sample)
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro (Sample)
Rubbish Boys (Sample)
Dodo Juice Supernatural
R222
Victoria Chaos
Valentines Road & Track
AutoBrite Black Magic
AutoBrite Addiction

I've just thought there is a couple i have at my house that i haven't put on


----------



## R32rob

^ :doublesho


----------



## Anzafin

I have the regular: Collinite 915, Dodo Juice Supernatural, FK1000P, AG SRP + EGP, Carlack NSC, Dodo Juice Lime Prime.

Sharing only one pot in the picture though... my Collinite 915 Flat Eric Edition 










- Antti -


----------



## IanG

IanG said:


> Well here we go
> 
> 3M Show Car Wax
> AG HD Wax
> Autosmart Wax
> Bilt Hamber Autobalm
> CG 50/50 (Version 1 & 2)
> CG Pete's 53
> CG Wet Wet Wet Wax
> CG XXX
> Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
> Collinite 476
> Collinite 845
> Dodo BV Pro (Panel Pot)
> Dodo Need for Speed
> Dodo PH Pro (Panel Pot)
> Dodo RB Juiced (Panel Pot)
> Dodo SN Plastic Pot
> FK 1000 ( I know its really a sealant)
> FK 2685 Pink Wax
> Harly Wax
> Heritage Wax
> Megs 16
> Megs 26
> Reflection Perfection Ultra Mint
> Simoniz Original
> Valentines Concourse
> Valentines Road and Track
> Valet Pro Artemis
> Victoria Wax Chaos
> 
> I might have missed some
> 
> Time to get rid of some now that I've looked at my list :lol:


And here's a couple of photos could have added my sealants as well but it's only about wax 
View attachment 13529


View attachment 13530


----------



## domino

here's my paste wax stash from across the globe

pic is a bit old now, have since added crystal noir, pin souveran and will be ordering the autobrite black magic and megs 16 next


----------



## .Ryan.

domino said:


> here's my paste wax stash from across the globe
> 
> pic is a bit old now, have since added crystal noir, pin souveran and will be ordering the autobrite black magic and megs 16 next


Very nice Domino, nice to see your on here too. I'm CleanVT on DP.


----------



## PugIain

Sealants
Extra gloss protection,Blitz and WMF

Waxes
Megs deep crystal carnauba,Simoniz Original,Colly 476s,Tec wax 1 and 2,Dodo blue velvet and rainforest rub,megs cleaner,Zymol cleaner,Tw high gloss,dodo need for speed,petes 53 and nattys blue.

I think thats all!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

domino said:


> here's my paste wax stash from across the globe
> 
> pic is a bit old now, have since added crystal noir, pin souveran and will be ordering the autobrite black magic and megs 16 next


Great collection domino ...top quality products :thumb: and beautiful table .
what about Magliore Primo ..is it easy to use ?


----------



## domino

"easy to use" do you mean?

not at all, well not for me anyway

ive tried it 3 times on other friends cars and its hard to remove - it smears alot and resorting to a QD to remove a wax isnt my preferred method of seeing the final finish, so its quite down on my list of products to try atm on my own car

next detail for me will either be dodo lime prime + ph + sn, or the Blackfire gep + wet diamond + midnight sun

ill replace that pic when my new stuff arrives


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

domino said:


> "easy to use" do you mean?
> 
> not at all, well not for me anyway
> 
> ive tried it 3 times on other friends cars and its hard to remove - it smears alot and resorting to a QD to remove a wax isnt my preferred method of seeing the final finish, so its quite down on my list of products to try atm on my own car
> 
> next detail for me will either be dodo lime prime + ph + sn, or the Blackfire gep + wet diamond + midnight sun
> 
> ill replace that pic when my new stuff arrives


Dodo SN x2 over sealant or lime prime :thumb: SN my favorite wax on black metallic . recently i bought Midnight wax and after a small test it work good on solid black but nothing special until now . I will try Midnight wax on black metallic soon with BF Wet diamond sealant .

I don't know if worth to buy e-zyme or not but however I'm very happy
with Dodo SN .


----------



## Maggi200

Maxi, migliore primo is AMAZING. Honestly, a little difficult to work with but smells great and has sheeting properties unlike any other wax I've ever used. I found it to be better than glasur by a fair bit. Quite durable and just feels very, very special. I actually really, really miss my pot and am considering buying another. It adds a certain wetness to the paint too. I think they need to release some sort of paint cleanser though, as I like to keep to the same family of products when doing a detail.


----------



## gargreen7

domino said:


>


Cool table! i have one like that, which is for sale funnily enough


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

maggi112 said:


> Maxi, migliore primo is AMAZING. Honestly, a little difficult to work with but smells great and has sheeting properties unlike any other wax I've ever used. I found it to be better than glasur by a fair bit. Quite durable and just feels very, very special. I actually really, really miss my pot and am considering buying another. It adds a certain wetness to the paint too. I think they need to release some sort of paint cleanser though, as I like to keep to the same family of products when doing a detail.


maggi the weather here very hot .. I'm looking for enjoy when using wax ..such as CG5050 and SmartConcorse and maybe the Swissvax Mirage or Onyx will be my choice .


----------



## Maggi200

It's not really difficult, just different and tricky. It doesn't dry as such, just sits there kinda greasy. So as always thin layers are really the key. I never struggled to remove it, just sometimes moved around rather than removed if too thick I found


----------



## domino

maggi112 said:


> I think they need to release some sort of paint cleanser though, as I like to keep to the same family of products when doing a detail.


i agree

i test all my waxes (where possible) with their own pre-wax cleaner

here's my collection of cleaners/glazes...... missing from the pic is P21S cleanser, Poli-Seal and CG Wet Mirror

i prefer to use the matching QDs and spray waxes as well


----------



## domino

gargreen7 said:


> Cool table! i have one like that, which is for sale funnily enough


its just a normal inverter U shape glass table, and i slid one of the rims off my dad's murci under it.... just


----------



## Maggi200

Stuff the wheel then, I want pics of the rest of the lambo!


----------



## DarrylB

Quick question: has anyone actually ever finished a pot of wax? I mean literally used every last bit and then thrown the pot away?


----------



## domino

yep my mystery - was a gift from my supplier, used hand app, likewise my mates who'd borrow it and wasted a sh!t load of product each detail

threw the tub out, about 3 years ago now when i moved out

wasn't a collector back then otherwise i would have kept the glass case just for the sake of it......oh and not leant it out

my concorso has about 3 details max left in it, and i wont ever use it again nor will i throw it out


----------



## EthanCrawford

Here's Mine


----------



## Bratwurst

Is that a wee Migliore number on the right?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

That's their wheel wax I believe!


----------



## Avanti

DarrylB said:


> Quick question: has anyone actually ever finished a pot of wax? I mean literally used every last bit and then thrown the pot away?


I nearly have, some sonax extreme1 wax, thought I was on the last bit , and applied to a Quashqai, but nope, there is some to still complete another car


----------



## Bratwurst

RussZS said:


> That's their wheel wax I believe!


Thought that, just can't see the text on the jar, so wasn't sure...

http://www.migliorewax.com/wheelcare.html

maybe the flash


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nope, the stickers are optional I believe lol!! I didn't get one on mine from Autobrite!


----------



## Spoony

Just looked today and it appears I now only own ultramint and vics concours. Sealants I've got nanowax, nanolex paint professional, z2, z8, dg track claw. So far my downsizing has appeared to have worked.


----------



## EthanCrawford

wee_green_mini said:


> Thought that, just can't see the text on the jar, so wasn't sure...
> 
> http://www.migliorewax.com/wheelcare.html
> 
> maybe the flash


It sure is thier wheel wax awsome stuff  i got mine from PB so dont know why it hasn't got stickers lol maybe an old battch??


----------



## DetailMyCar

EDIT - 18th Oct...

Swissvax Crystal Rock
Swissvax Best of Show
Zymol Glasur
AS WAX
Britemax Vantage Wax
Colinite 476S
FK1000p
AG HD Wax
Angel Wax

Plus numerous sealants.


----------



## trhland

*i have souveran 
pinnacle signature series
fuzion
swissvax best of show/concorso. *


----------



## [email protected]

My new but small offering Sure it will grow with time ..... 









Regards Jason


----------



## wedgie

My small but growing collection




























And i may have another 2 coming from Mark @ Autobrite next week :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

nice collection kev - whats next?


----------



## wedgie

-Kev- said:


> nice collection kev - whats next?


Either Migliore Original or Frutta ( i have asked mark to pick which one ) and something else for me to try


----------



## -Kev-

:thumb:


----------



## nortonski

Well, I only have the two for bodywork...

Zymol Vintage
Zymol Royale

They're both the large pots 

I also have:

Swissvax Wood Wax
Swissvax Cola Cubes - erm I mean Autobahn
Swissvax Vinyl Screen Wax (from when I had the Boxster)

I LOVE the smell of the Swissvax range, but prefer the finish of Zymol

Pics to come eventually as I'm in Israel at present...lol


----------



## trinity13

*my collections*


































Still have Z2 and haven't taken the pics yet.

Will have a complete Dodo Juice line up by the end of this month


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I will add new wax to my collection ..the E-Zyme
E-Zyme texture is similar bos, E-Zyme smell is Orange
but not amazing ! only if you like the Tang Orange juice (powder) !
i applied two coats on my ps3


----------



## Qper

-Chemical Guys 5050
-DoDo Blue Velvet
-Zymol Glasur 8 oz
-Zymol Concours 2 oz
-Zymol Destiny 2 oz
-Zymol Atlantique 2 oz


----------



## pcc




----------



## Bratwurst

^^^ Nice :thumb: ^^^


----------



## Ross

I would need to post up pics of my waxes.......................................











































Well any pics would be a start:lol:


----------



## Ross

nortonski said:


> Well, I only have the two for bodywork...
> 
> Zymol Vintage
> *Zymol Royale*
> 
> They're both the large pots
> 
> I also have:
> 
> Swissvax Wood Wax
> Swissvax Cola Cubes - erm I mean Autobahn
> Swissvax Vinyl Screen Wax (from when I had the Boxster)
> 
> I LOVE the smell of the Swissvax range, but prefer the finish of Zymol
> 
> Pics to come eventually as I'm in Israel at present...lol


Common as muck mate:lol:


----------



## Spoony

I've not actually got many waxes only got 1 car me


----------



## Dmac1969

I love this thread!


----------



## feslope

nortonski said:


> Well, I only have the two for bodywork...
> 
> Zymol Vintage
> Zymol Royale
> 
> They're both the large pots


Me too!!


----------



## domino

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I will add new wax to my collection ..the E-Zyme
> E-Zyme texture is similar bos, E-Zyme smell is Orange
> but not amazing ! only if you like the Tang Orange juice (powder) !
> i applied two coats on my ps3


e-zyme is a very under-rated wax, nice buy mate :thumb:

here's my latest additions

plus i recently picked up Colly 915 and 845 very cheap off ebay USA


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Love Japanese Style 105% contain pure carnuba  ! any information written on the pot by english ?


----------



## domino

yeh there are english instructions under the lid

but i think they have been put there by nubawax.com


----------



## frankiman

Why is this thread dead ?? Keep it alive!


----------



## frankiman

Zymol Glasur
Concours
Vintage
Royale

Swissvax Crystal Rock
Mystery

Dodo supernatural Wooden pot
Wolfgang fuzion
Pinnacle souveran
CG celeste V2
Victoria Concours
Victoria Chaos
FK1000p
Poorboys natty red

I must forget something for sure lol


----------



## Lupostef

Why have I never seen this, will get pics up of my collection later :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2

Lupostef said:


> Why have I never seen this, will get pics up of my collection later :thumb:


Yeah me Neither!!!!

Will get a photo when i got a day off (Even tho i havn't really got a great deal)


----------



## Yellow Dave

As I've not seen a pic of it yet.......... AutoFinesse Desire









also have
Autofinesse Spirit
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
Autoglym HD Wax
Victoria Concourse 3oz
Victoria Collectors 3oz
Zymol Carbon 2oz
Zymol Titanium 2oz
Zymol Concourse 2oz

sealants wise also have Collinites 476, GTechniq C2, Autofinesse Toughcoat


----------



## Lupostef

Yellow Dave said:


> As I've not seen a pic of it yet.......... AutoFinesse Desire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not even used
> If you want it put to some use feel free to send some my way :wave: :lol:.


----------



## CTR De

sv shield
rg 55
bf midnight sun
ag hd
autosmart wax
rg 42

dodo juice:
banana armour
purple haze pro
hard candy 
rainforest rub
blue velvet
skull candy
orange crush
supernatural

this was my collection till recently when i sold a few on here :lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave

Lupostef said:


> And not even used
> If you want it put to some use feel free to send some my way :wave: :lol:.


pic was taken when it arrived, has been used a couple of select times


----------



## alfajim

fk1000p
fk pink wax
megs 16

i like my lsp in big, value for money, tins lol


----------



## Paddy_R

I have (if can remember them all):

1) Dodo Juice Orange Crush
2) Dodo Juice Supernatural
3) Naviwax Dark
4) Naviwax Ultimate
5) Poorboys Nattys paste wax
6) Collinite 476s Super Double wax
7) Bilt Hamber Finis Wax 
8) AutoGlym HD wax
9) Prima Banana Gloss (liquid wax)
10) Zymol Glasur
11) Swissvax Best of Show

I think thats them all, but I'm bound to have forgotten a few.


----------



## kempe

Here is mine I got rid of all the wax I dont use and just have my favs :thumb:


----------



## scratcher

Everyone has well gucci waxes!

These are mine


----------



## aetolofitis

:wave: here is my little collection.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ronwash

aetolofitis said:


> :wave: here is my little collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Black label...:argie::argie::argie:
how much for that..??


----------



## Ric

My main 2, BOS & Shield.


----------



## aetolofitis

ronwash i bought it from lupus. 340 euro i think...
ohh :wall::wall: i forgot one:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spiros

maybe you should change your name to nubafolitis

Great collection alexis


----------



## aetolofitis

thank you my friend Spiros. Another one will be in my hands soon....:tumbleweed:


----------



## ronwash

aetolofitis said:


> ronwash i bought it from lupus. 340 euro i think...
> ohh :wall::wall: i forgot one:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


How is vintage ??
had a chance to try it??
i thinking of getting one and really like to know how is it?!


----------



## aetolofitis

it came before 4 days... i didn't have the time to try it yet.


----------



## Avanti

scratcher said:


> Everyone has well gucci waxes!
> 
> These are mine


Scratcher, the MER Hybrid wax, is that a pre relase paste you have or you have decanted the original version?


----------



## -Raven-

Sweet wax collections!


----------



## frankiman

Soon.. I will post mine


----------



## great gonzo




----------



## frankiman

Some people recently was wondering if I was serious with my collection so here goes some of it.. I have more hidden to be honest.

Why so many? I hate, truly hate talksh*t, you know the kind of people will tell you this X wax is junk even tho they never tried it, propably because it's too expensive ? I want to be able to make my own judgement on what is good and what is bad.

And 2) I love detailing! I enjoy trying all these waxes, it's a real joy for me!














































17oz of Vic concours, 3oz chaos
SV: 2x Crystal Rock, Mirage, Saphir, 2x shield, BOS
Raceglaze: Black label special reserve, sample 4x4, RG42 and full tub of RG55
Zymol glasur, ital, sample concours, 2x detail, 7oz of Vintage and Royale
Autofinesse : 2x Spirit, 1x Desire
Sealant: Powerlock, 2x hydro-seal, Wolfgang deep gloss, HD poxy
Dodo Supernatural wooden jar
Wolfgang Fuzion
Pinnacle Souveran
Miglior primo glass jar
etc.

If you are interesting in a sample, just ask me


----------



## Lupostef

^^ serious collection .


----------



## bazz

frankiman im loving your collection of waxes and like the beer fridge gota keep lubricated when waxing he he


----------



## LostHighway

I was called into work today so no time to organize photos but I own:
Victoria Wax Chaos
Victoria Wax Concours
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Wax
Dodo Juice Bouncer's 22
Dodo Juice Hard Candy (panel pot)
Migliore Primo (panel pot)
Bilt-Hamber Finis Wax
Blackfire Midnight Sun
AutoGlym High Definition Wax
Collinite 845
Optimum Car Wax
Prima Hydo Spray Wax

Too many, really. I do, however, have some interest in Zymol Glasur, Naviwax Ultimate, Auto Finesse Spirit and Swissvax Concorso.

Edit: Add Zymol Glasur, Bouncer's Satsuma Rock and Prima Banana Gloss


----------



## james_death

I think there should be a section in the members profile to list all there waxes...:lol:

Then again how many pm's would you get from people asking how do you find this wax compared to that wax..

Thinking off the top of my head...

Mig Frutta x 1 as sold the other....:lol:
Simoniz Original x 4
BH Finis X 2
Megs 16 X 2
Coly 915 x 1
Coly 845 x 1
Simoniz Diamond Hard x1
Carplan Fast Wax x2 
FK1000P x 2 ( Hybrid so should not really be in here )
Angelwax x 1
BH Hydra Wax x 4.
Wofgang Fuzion x 1...
Oh a few panel pots also...


----------



## Ns1980

My little collection:


----------



## frankiman

Lupostef said:


> ^^ serious collection .





bazz said:


> frankiman im loving your collection of waxes and like the beer fridge gota keep lubricated when waxing he he


you too guys couldn't of said any better


----------



## red46

Hi.

This is my wax collection at the moment









Regards


----------



## stonejedi

just some of my collection have about another ten waxs that i have added but need to take some more pictures.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

No pics yet but iv got:

Collinite 476s 18oz
dodo juice blue velvet
dodo juice purple haze pannel pot
autoglym aqua wax (dont use this)

i wanna buy more but i wanna use most of them up first :lol:


----------



## Ninja59

Updated: -

AGHD
Zymol Volvo
SV Best of Show
BH Autobalm
Elegance 
AD Smooch
Mig primo in the glass jar
RG 55
Colly naturally
out the top of my head...


----------



## heavyd

Well, I sold off all my old wax collection with the intent of buying just one good pot of wax the other month, so far I've ended up with these as replacements


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Whilst I have not been into proper detailing for that long I have built up a decent selection of LSPs. It is only recently that I have come to the conclusion that trying to find the perfect LSP is like trying to find the Holy Grail. Does it really exist? LSP not the Holy Grail.Plus it is an expensive search often resulting in disappointment.I have begun giving some away to mates and intend to keep just these 3

Menzerna Power Lock
Vics Red 
Megs 16 for winter


----------



## Ian-83

Some serious collections going on here my collection of waxes sealants is not as big all i have is

Collinite 476S
Poorboys wheel sealant
Poorboys EX-P
Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical


----------



## scratcher

Avanti said:


> Scratcher, the MER Hybrid wax, is that a pre relase paste you have or you have decanted the original version?


Sorry dude. Only just seen this.
The Mer was just one of the sachets of the original one they sent out a while back. Really impressed with it :thumb:

I've added a few more to my stash so I'll try and get a new picture up during the week


----------



## TRD

1) Dodo Juice Supernatural
2) Dodo Juice Light fantastic 
3) Autoglam HD Wax
4) Victoria Concour wax
5) Victoria choas wax
6) Race glaze 55
7) Migliore primo 
8) Migliore Frutta Carnauba
9) Wolfgang fuzion
10) Lusso oro
11) Poorboy's - Natty's Paste Wax - Blue
12) smart wax concour
13) Chemical guys- 5050
14) P21 Wax

Those are waxes I might forgot to mention one or two 
Sealent 

15) Menzerna Power lock
16) Werkstats acrylic 
17) Dodo Juice Red Mist
18) Z8
19) Megiar NXT 2.0
I will try to gother the group to get picture. Some are on my car and some are in the office!! it's CRAZY


----------



## Dannbodge

I have:
Autoglym HD
Autobrite Black magic
Autobrite Obsession
Dodo Juice Creme egg

Might sell/swap the bottom two at some point though


----------



## dave-g

Obsession is awesome, but I won't even open my creme egg wax ha.

Will pop a pic of mind up this weekend if I remember!


----------



## adlem

Here's mine, just a few 










Swissvax:









Zymol (the unlabelled one is Royale)









Dodo Juice:
















3x Skull Candy, 3x Creme Egg and 3x Austintacious










And the other's that had sneaked out of previous shots are:

AS Wax
Bouncer's Sherbet Fizz
Blackfire Midnight Sun
Angelwax


----------



## mikkoi

:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Jeezoos!!
That's some serious collection!

What's the front small dodo pot you have on there?


----------



## adlem

dave-g said:


> Jeezoos!!
> That's some serious collection!
> 
> What's the front small dodo pot you have on there?


In the middle pic? It's actually incredibly edible but it'll fit in there :lol:

A lot of the waxes are unused :doublesho


----------



## moosh

adlem said:


> In the middle pic? It's actually incredibly edible but it'll fit in there :lol:
> 
> A lot of the waxes are unused :doublesho


I have a signed bouncers 22 if your interested?


----------



## AlexJT

Adlem, that collection is awesome!!!!


----------



## Lupostef

:doublesho That is a hell of a glass jar collection


----------



## adlem

Lupostef said:


> :doublesho That is a hell of a glass jar collection


Cheers Stef - it's getting there! :thumb: Should have a couple more in the coming weeks :argie:


----------



## Lupostef

Something I never want to start collecting as there's so many of the Dodo range :lol: quite a few quids worth there and only going to go up in value, must look nice on the shelf .


----------



## adlem

Lupostef said:


> Something I never want to start collecting as there's so many of the Dodo range :lol: quite a few quids worth there and only going to go up in value, must look nice on the shelf .


It will do once the shelving/detailing storage area is sorted :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

suprised this is still going


----------



## DesertDog

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi Smegal , I bought most of waxes from U.S.A and UK and shipping by aramex company for best lower price shipping .
> 
> If you have any questions .... feel free and PM me !


Huh?

Aramex won't ship waxes or any other flammable materials


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

DesertDog said:


> Huh?
> 
> Aramex won't ship waxes or any other flammable materials


They have Ship and Shop service , by this service you can ship paste waxes only but you can't use it for liquid items .

If you want buy car care products shinearama can ship it to you with very good price :thumb:


----------



## waxy

Some of my stash










Collinite 476
Collinite 885
Collinite 845
Collinite 933
Meguiars Gold class circa 1999
Meguiars M08
Meguiars M26
Meguiars M16
Finnish Kare 1000p X2
Finnish Kare Pink Wax
Navi wax Dark 100ml
Race Glaze 55 sample
Simoniz original Paste
Eagle One Carnauba Paste Wax X3
Prima Banana Gloss
Gtechniq C3
Victoria Wax Mayhem 3oz
Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax
Bilt Hamber Autobalm 50ml
Bilt Hamber Finis Wax X2
Autoglym HD Wax
Autoglym Express Wax
Turtle Wax Platinum Extra Gloss
Turtle Wax Pro Sealer Wax
Car Brite Tropical Gloss X3
Swissol Saphir
Swissol Smaragd
Zymol Cleaner Wax
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Detail Wax
Zymol Titanium
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Atlantique 4oz
Zymol Royale sample
Zymol Fantasy sample
Zymol Concours 8oz X2
Zymol Concours 4oz


----------



## Porkypig

waxy said:


> Some of my stash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collinite 476
> Collinite 885
> Collinite 845
> Collinite 933
> Meguiars Gold class circa 1999
> Meguiars M08
> Meguiars M26
> Meguiars M16
> Finnish Kare 1000p X2
> Finnish Kare Pink Wax
> Navi wax Dark 100ml
> Race Glaze 55 sample
> Simoniz original Paste
> Eagle One Carnauba Paste Wax X3
> Prima Banana Gloss
> Gtechniq C3
> Victoria Wax Mayhem 3oz
> Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax
> Bilt Hamber Autobalm 50ml
> Bilt Hamber Finis Wax X2
> Autoglym HD Wax
> Autoglym Express Wax
> Turtle Wax Platinum Extra Gloss
> Turtle Wax Pro Sealer Wax
> Car Brite Tropical Gloss X3
> Swissol Saphir
> Swissol Smaragd
> Zymol Cleaner Wax
> Zymol Carbon
> Zymol Detail Wax
> Zymol Titanium
> Zymol Destiny
> Zymol Atlantique 4oz
> Zymol Royale sample
> Zymol Fantasy sample
> Zymol Concours 8oz X2
> Zymol Concours 4oz


MAN ALIVE!!! :thumb: What are you going to do when you run out...? :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

:argie: zymol,superb collection:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash

adlem said:


> Here's mine, just a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swissvax:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zymol (the unlabelled one is Royale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodo Juice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x Skull Candy, 3x Creme Egg and 3x Austintacious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other's that had sneaked out of previous shots are:
> 
> AS Wax
> Bouncer's Sherbet Fizz
> Blackfire Midnight Sun
> Angelwax


Just seen this Martin, epic!!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

My first cabinet


----------



## pxr5

Just WOW - impressive :argie:


----------



## ronwash

Is that "KORE" that i see??
epic wax!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yes kore dark and I agree!


----------



## herbiedacious

Lawdy!!!!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

My new waxes in 2011-2012 last update


----------



## frankiman

MAXI-MILAN said:


> My new waxes in 2011-2012 last update


awsome collection! RG and victoria wax! great products for sure.


----------



## Demetrios72

Fantastic bit of kit there Adlem :argie:


----------



## sneaky!

Very nice Maxi. Are those the new packaging for Victoria Wax? Looks really good!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Martin, That is an awesome collection :thumb:


----------



## adlem

The_Bouncer said:


> Martin, That is an awesome collection :thumb:


Thanks Jay, ought to get an updated one with all your beautiful waxes in it really! :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald

Small collection of waxes


----------



## MEH4N

wow martins collection is crazy. Some very nice waxes here.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

sneaky! said:


> Very nice Maxi. Are those the new packaging for Victoria Wax? Looks really good!


This is special order Victoria Chaos and Mayhem in high end jars


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

MAXI-MILAN said:


> This is special order Victoria Chaos and Mayhem in high end jars


well i think them [email protected]@kers need to be winging their way into my cabinet soon :lol:


----------



## RDB85

Marc, I think you may need another cabinet soon mate. Should get FK Pink Wax to add to the bottom with 1000p


----------



## Lupostef

My wax's


IMG_0686 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0687 by lupostef, on Flickr

Tucked away in their fridge :thumb:


IMG_0756 by lupostef, on Flickr

Pictured in the fridge are ...

2x Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Shield 
Auto Finesse Spirit
Auto Finesse Desire
Zymol Concours
1.00001x Zymol Glasur :lol:
Zymol Vintage
Swissvax Crystal Rock
Bouncers 22.

Theres a few more at home and a few more bought since


----------



## Frans D

Took today a picture of my wax collection.
Waxes missing on the pics are Raceglaze British Classic and Bouncers 22 (they are at the office) and in short time Bouncers Satsuma Rock will be added.










Think everything should be pretty clear except maybe for the big Zymöls, which are; Japon, Jaguar and Destiny.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Wow Frans - that is Impressive !! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Frans, that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## stangalang

Not a wax collection passe, but if you know your products you will know there is a pretty penny there


----------



## caledonia

I would not like to pay the custom clearance on them never mind the products lol. Not long made a few inquiries myself. I think it has when as far as I am prepared to take it also :lol:

But nice hall Matt.


----------



## stangalang

caledonia said:


> I would not like to pay the custom clearance on them never mind the products lol. Not long made a few inquiries myself. I think it has when as far as I am prepared to take it also :lol:
> 
> But nice hall Matt.


:lol: I thought the products, at first base were reasonable, but delivery and customs is a b!tch. Fortunately, think I have another way to deal with it now


----------



## caledonia

stangalang said:


> :lol: I thought the products, at first base were reasonable, but delivery and customs is a b!tch. Fortunately, think I have another way to deal with it now


I hope the thought that is in my head is the same as yours :lol:
Do not need to tell me about airfreight and clearances. [email protected]


----------



## Bristle Hound

All my waxes :doublesho

Believe it or not I haven't got 1 wax! 

With 2 white cars I'm a sealant man :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

suppose i should post a few updated pics of my collection as it's my thread


----------



## Tips

Wot no Bouncers 22?

Lovely stash -Kev- :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

yet


----------



## The_Bouncer

oooooh - the ever rare BL - don't see that allowed out in the open often :thumb:

Great collection Kev


----------



## sm81

Frans D said:


> Took today a picture of my wax collection.
> Waxes missing on the pics are Raceglaze British Classic and Bouncers 22 (they are at the office) and in short time Bouncers Satsuma Rock will be added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think everything should be pretty clear except maybe for the big Zymöls, which are; Japon, Jaguar and Destiny.


Do you have good insurance for those:doublesho


----------



## AndyA4TDI

That is one amazing collection.


----------



## ST09

AndyCa said:


> That is one amazing collection.


Totally agree with Andy.


----------



## Jan thomsen

-Kev- said:


> lol, sealants usually have better durability anyway


you will have better durability when you put wax on top of the sealant


----------



## -Kev-

Jan thomsen said:


> you will have better durability when you put wax on top of the sealant


thanks for quoting my post from two years ago 
been there, tried that not found any real difference tbh. most sealants last for months on there own anyway so waxing on top isn't exactly 'needed'...


----------



## Lupostef

Bump this back up to bring the thread back to life :thumb:

A few pictures of the fridge and its contents I finally got round to making shelves for yesterday  Think I might have a problem and I've sold a fair bit recently :lol:
Went to the KDS open day and aquired a new wax to sit amongst the collection :thumb:


IMG_1286 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_1293 by lupostef, on Flickr

The top shelf:
Swissvax BOS x2 
Swissvax Shield 
Swissvax Crystal Rock


IMG_1287 by lupostef, on Flickr

Second sheld down:
Zymol Glasur x2
Zymol Concours
Raceglaze Black Label 
Zymol Vintage 4oz


IMG_1288 by lupostef, on Flickr

Third shelf down:
Auto Finesse Spirit 
Auto Finesse Desire
Auto Finesse Illusion
Dodo Juice Carnauba Cream Egg #120/274
Dodo Juice Skull Candy #120/666
Dodo Juice Incredible Edible 
Dodo Juice Hard Candy


IMG_1290 by lupostef, on Flickr

Fourth Shelf:
Dodo Glass Jars 
Dodo Glass Jar Hard Candy
Dodo Glass Jar Light Fantastic
Dodo Glass Jar White Diamond
Dodo Glass Jar Rainforest Rub
Dodo Glass Jar Orange Crush 
Dodo Glass Jar Purple Haze

IMG_1291 by lupostef, on Flickr

Right at the very bottom which can be seen in the first pic are:
Illusion sample 
Bouncers 22 sample 
Bouncers 22


----------



## danwel

Frans D said:


> Took today a picture of my wax collection.
> Waxes missing on the pics are Raceglaze British Classic and Bouncers 22 (they are at the office) and in short time Bouncers Satsuma Rock will be added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think everything should be pretty clear except maybe for the big Zymöls, which are; Japon, Jaguar and Destiny.


That is awesome! I keep toying with putting something together and buying more but I like the idea of using them.

That said I'd love a carnauba cream egg!


----------



## nichol4s

The only waxes I have left now :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

nice set up stef my fridge is not as plush as yours but here is some of my waxs got plenty of sealents too but thats for another thread Lol.SJ.
in the fridge.








with them out.








Roll on summer


----------



## PaulN

Pretty!!!!!


----------



## sm81

You can make 2000 cars for those:lol:


----------



## The Cueball

:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R

Lupostef said:


> Bump this back up to bring the thread back to life :thumb:
> 
> A few pictures of the fridge and its contents I finally got round to making shelves for yesterday  Think I might have a problem and I've sold a fair bit recently :lol:
> Went to the KDS open day and aquired a new wax to sit amongst the collection :thumb:
> 
> 
> IMG_1286 by lupostef, on Flickr


Wow :doublesho

Love the fridge stef!


----------



## TopSport+

:argie:stuff:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## heavyd

This is what I'm left with, sold quite a few over the last 6 months


----------



## b9rgo1234

Whats in the pot between black label and illusion?


----------



## Alzak

Looks like new pot of D.E.F.I.N.I.T.I.V.E wax ...


----------



## Yellow Dave

Won't be long before some of those pictures are blurred out! Lol


----------



## Jonny_R

Defo the brand new ********** wax pot


----------



## heavyd

b9rgo1234 said:


> Whats in the pot between black label and illusion?


It's ddefinitive wax ssuperleggera:thumb:


----------



## msb

Heres mine


----------



## chewy_

Small but modest collection. Haven't included the sealants as they aren't really my thing but I've got Sonax Nano Paint Protect and PNS both new and unused. Britemax EE, FK1000.

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_05051_zps0ffb7a9f.jpg.html]

AF Desire 200ml
AF Illusion 200ml 
AF Illusion 200ml (2 lots of Illusion thanks to the £50 deal at amazon)
AF Spirit 200ml

Bouncers CTR 250ml

BMD Origins 200ml
BMD Sirius Dark 200ml

DJ SNH 100ml
DJ Supernatural V2. 200ml

Pinnaacle Pinnacle Souveran 8oz

Raceglaze 55' 230ml 
Raceglaze 55' 230ml

R222 Concours 200ml

Sonax Premium Class Carnauba 200ml

Victoria Collectors 6oz
Victoria Concourse 6oz.


----------



## chewy_

Is this thread dead, would be interested to see other peoples more recent wax collections.


Mine's changed a bit since the previous post on this thread with the inclusion of Wolfgang Fuzion (8oz) large pot.

Looking to buy Zymol Glasur and Concours at waxstock tomorrow


----------



## Frans D

I've got an older picture for you;










After that pic, I got rid of most of the limited editions as I only want to keep waxes I can use.
However it expanded also quite a lot as I used the money (and some extra) for buying waxes I didn't had yet. 
I will try to make an updated picture, this weekend.


----------



## chewy_

Lots of zymol waxes in there Frans.

I'm a noob when it comes to zymol so I might be wrong, but I can only recognise carbon, and Ital in there? What are the others you've got there?


----------



## Frans D

I've got also a picture of the Zymöl waxes separately;










Carbon
Jaguar
Japon
Ital
Ebony
Glasur
Z3
Detail
Destiny
Concours
Atlantique
Vintage
Royale Blue
Royale White

Not on the picture are a big jar of Concours and a Fantasy Urethane

So I am still missing a few, but I hope to be able to complete the serie in due time.


----------



## chewy_

That's great!

Destiny is a dream wax for me, but I will start (tomorrow) with Glasur and Concours that I'll buy from waxstock, so I can fully appreciate the zymol experience. Can I ask which do you prefer out of Glasur and Concours?


----------



## Frans D

I love Destiny, it's one of my favorites.
Besides it being the best smelling wax of my collection, it is also one of the few waxes that goes well on lighter colors as it has more of a mirror gloss shine instead of the warm/wet a carnauba based wax usually has.

Price-wise I would recommend Glasur, it is a good allrounder.
T.b.h. I don't like Concours that much, but that can also be due to that I am spoiled with the higher end waxes of Zymöl; Destiny and upwards.

Atlantique is the less user friendly of the bunch, but has an incredible beading (beads stand very high), nice flake pop and the best durability of the not Hybrid carnauba waxes I've tried (over 5 months).

Pictures were taken during a light rain;


----------



## rallye666

chewy_ said:


> Small but modest collection. Haven't included the sealants as they aren't really my thing but I've got Sonax Nano Paint Protect and PNS both new and unused. Britemax EE, FK1000.
> 
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_05051_zps0ffb7a9f.jpg.html]
> 
> AF Desire 200ml
> AF Illusion 200ml
> AF Illusion 200ml (2 lots of Illusion thanks to the £50 deal at amazon)
> AF Spirit 200ml
> 
> Bouncers CTR 250ml
> 
> BMD Origins 200ml
> BMD Sirius Dark 200ml
> 
> DJ SNH 100ml
> DJ Supernatural V2. 200ml
> 
> Pinnaacle Pinnacle Souveran 8oz
> 
> Raceglaze 55' 230ml
> Raceglaze 55' 230ml
> 
> R222 Concours 200ml
> 
> Sonax Premium Class Carnauba 200ml
> 
> Victoria Collectors 6oz
> Victoria Concourse 6oz.


2 posts of rg55 that's just greedy! 

How different is it to vics red? (which I already own). Not sure if it's worth the extra money or I should get a different type of wax, like glasur for example


----------



## Frans D

I've taken some pictures of my present collection;


----------



## danwel

Very nice Frans, i do quite fancy a cheeky 50ml sample of something Swissvax lol


----------



## Frans D

Lol, in that case you'll have to become a member of a Dutch forum, where I sell samples of most of the waxes I own. 

That's also a reason why my collection expanded so much.
I sell them without a profit and the thing I gain with it, is creating extra budget for new waxes. 
However I never sell more as half of a full jar, as I want to have half of a pot left at least for myself.


----------



## danwel

Frans D said:


> Lol, in that case you'll have to become a member of a Dutch forum, where I sell samples of most of the waxes I own.
> 
> That's also a reason why my collection expanded so much.
> I sell them without a profit and the thing I gain with it, is creating extra budget for new waxes.
> However I never sell more as half of a full jar, as I want to have half of a pot left at least for myself.


Yeah i like the pots so will probably have to buy the 50ml pot from Swissvax or the likes


----------



## Frans D

The small Shield is a story on its own.
I ordered a big pot of Shield, but it wasn't on stock.
After a short while I received an email with apologies and that they had send a small pot of Shield free of charge, so I could start working on my car.
However it didn't look and smell like Shield, so I send them a email if they were sure if it was Shield, not that it mattered really because it was a free wax. 
They said they received it like that from Switzerland.
Still curious what it is though, it is white and smells really sweet.


----------



## danwel

Oh right, i don't own anything at all swissvax and read good reviews and bad reviews about price etc but i would still quite like to try something and half of the ownership is hte nice pot so we shall see


----------



## chewy_

Frans you have an exquisite collection of wax. I think maybe the best I've seen on here.


----------



## Alfieharley1

chewy_ said:


> Frans you have an exquisite collection of wax. I think maybe the best I've seen on here.


And he is still buying in the sales section lol


----------



## Frans D

Tnx Chewy. :thumb:

@Alfieharley1

As Robert Palmer would sing;

"Whoa, you like to think that you're immune to the stuff, oh yeah
It's closer to the truth to say you can't have enough
You know you're gonna have to face it, you're addicted to wax"

:lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

mines plus collinite 845.

I'm past owning 500 waxes that ultimately never get used, so will finish what i have then buy more










was testing out the PA stuff on brushed aluminium....not amazing.


----------



## Bratwurst

Surely the texture of the metal will be affecting the way the beads sit? (making it appear 'not that good')


----------



## r333ve




----------



## badly_dubbed

Bratwurst said:


> Surely the texture of the metal will be affecting the way the beads sit? (making it appear 'not that good')


i think so....on normal paint its phenomenal.


----------



## Dazzel81

My small collection:

Obsession ITUS
Obsession AURA
AG HD wax
Power Maxed monsoon (sample)
Dodo Juice hard candy
Bouncers CTR
Migliore Presidenziane (sample)

[URL=http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/DazzelPVD/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-08/A9FD3C4E-E4D1-47CE-9750-54D1CB46A446_zpsdyrkudj9.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Frans D

Received today a nice addition for my collection;


----------



## Goodylax

Hey Frans
Love the Dodo case, how did you do the cut out in the foam so beautifully?
Nice pots of Endurance, I just sourced one as well


----------



## Frans D

Hi Goodylax,

I ordered the suitcase at a company who is specialized in custom flightcases.
They first design the inlay on a computer and after that a CNC machine does the rest.
I've ordered the SV waxes together with another wax nut, so we could share shipping costst. 
One Endurance is mine + the small Concorso jar.


----------



## chewy_

Frans, you have pinnacle souveran as well now, right? Also, can you tell us your favourite waxes from zymol in order of preference?


----------



## PaulBen

Frans, that one hell of a collection! :argie:


----------



## Carshine

Frans D said:


> Received today a nice addition for my collection;


Nice haul, mate! And I hope you are familiar with the special Endurance waxlayering process? =)


----------



## Frans D

chewy_ said:


> Frans, you have pinnacle souveran as well now, right? Also, can you tell us your favourite waxes from zymol in order of preference?


Yes correct and I also managed to get hold of; Migliore Presidenziale, Victoria concours and Blackfire BlackICE Hybrid, after the last update.

Of the Zymöl waxes I've tried so far, my top 3 would be;

1) Atlantique - most difficult Zymöl wax to handle, but it has great durability (over 5 months), the best beading I've encountered so far and also shows a nice flakepop (check this post; http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4623419&postcount=279).

2) Zymöl Destiny - this is my favorit of the Zymöl range in despite it has only a second place.
Not that durable, but it is the nicest smelling wax of my whole collection, plus it is a wax that shows a good result on both light and dark colors, it has a nice balance between hard gloss and depth.

3) Zymöl Royale - Very easy to use and gives a nice wetlook.

Edit; please note that effects of a wax are very subtle and the most improvement will be reached through preparation (polishing).
I've added this remark, in case someone new to detailing comes by this topic and thinks 'oh, all I need is a good wax".  
More experienced detailers are of course already aware of this.


----------



## Frans D

Carshine said:


> Nice haul, mate! And I hope you are familiar with the special Endurance waxlayering process? =)


A SV detailer, send me the following hint about that;



> Also the Endurance Need Heated Panels to get the best performance regarding durability and effect, but it is not necessary, you can also put on two layer's with wax but the temp. in the room have to be at least 20 C and least 12 hours between the layers.


Correct, or?


----------



## chewy_

Frans,

Actually I think there is a wax, and not too expensive that would be a worthy addition to your collection. R222/ p21s carnauba wax  Not expensive compared to some of those boutique waxes you've got but it is very good. It leaves a stunning , dripping wet 'blingy' reflective finish. A show car wax in it's own right. I'd say it's similar to pinnacle Souveran with a bit more of a reflectivity, but less depth and shine. Hard to beat the shiny, deep wet finish from souveran . Speaking of which, have you tried it since buying it?

Also, what are your thoughts on race glaze black label?


----------



## Frans D

Hi Chewy,

Tnx for the tip, I've put the R222 on my "to buy wishlist". :thumb:

I've got the disadvantage of having a yellow car myself and it isn't a good color for concours waxes.
I've done today a mini detail on it and applied a winter wax, which I didn't try yet; Monello Ibrido;










Luckily for me, I am getting this monday another car and that one is black. :argie:
And on that car, I am planning to test a load of concours waxes I didn't try yet (among them Black Label and Souverain) next summer.
The yellow one stays also and will be used by other employees if they need to transport larger things.


----------



## chewy_

Sounds good. Black cars are great . My car is black as well and it's a great colour for trying out different waxes. On a well maintained black car you can really see the subtle differences between waxes


----------



## Choppy

Here's my small collection:
AF temptation
Swissvax crystal rock
Zymol atlantique 
Victoria concours
ODK sterling
ODK detailing addicts pink
Dr Beasleys plasma coat
Angelwax body wax
Angelwax desirable
Angelwax bilberry
Chemical guys wheel guard
Bouncers a vanilla ice
Wax addicts candy gloss
Wax addicts vitreo
Wax addicts edition 18
Artdeshine obsidian


----------



## Carshine

Frans D said:


> A SV detailer, send me the following hint about that;
> 
> Correct, or?


"Endurance is an extra long lasting wax designed for tough service on modern vehicles. Because of it's legendary 'non stick' effect, dirt finds it almost impossible to adhere to our highly concentrated natural wax with PTFE - just as a fried egg will not stick to a PTFE-coated frying pan!

Endurance is a professional version of Swissvax Shield. It has a considerably higher PTFE content and is designed for extended durability even in harsh conditions. Endurance should only be applied in warm conditions, around 30C but not in direct sunlight.

Approx 40% Carnauba wax by volume

Apply by hand or foam applicator pad with only a light pressure to form a uniform film. Leave for 10 minutes.

Buff off with a premium Microfibre cloth, turning occasionally to use a clean surface.

Try not to touch the paintwork for a minimum of 3 hours and if possible leave the car in the sun. During this time the luster will continue to deepen. A second buff may be beneficial at this time.

For best results (depending on vehicle usage):

After 1-9 months; simply wash, dry and just re-wax.

Then after 9-12 months; repeat the full treatment with Cleaner Fluid preparation and then wax.."


----------



## Clarkey-88

Jesus!! There are some mad collections of wax here lol, I only have a few

Poorboys Batty's Paste wax - Blue
Autoglym HD Wax
And a few tester pots of Dodo Juice
Blue Velvet
Hard Candy
Purple Haze

Next on my list will be Colinite, preferably going to use it as a winter wax


----------



## chewy_

Choppy said:


> Here's my small collection:
> AF temptation
> Swissvax crystal rock
> Zymol atlantique
> Victoria concours
> ODK sterling
> ODK detailing addicts pink
> Dr Beasleys plasma coat
> Angelwax body wax
> Angelwax desirable
> Angelwax bilberry
> Chemical guys wheel guard
> Bouncers a vanilla ice
> Wax addicts candy gloss
> Wax addicts vitreo
> Wax addicts edition 18
> Artdeshine obsidian


Love the pot of Atlantique you've got in there Is it 4oz or 2oz pot?

I'll post an update on my wax collection sometime soon. I've got some zymol waxes that I've added to my collection since my last photo in page 28 of this thread including Zymol vintage (4oz). And a pot of Raceglaze Black label courtesy of axgl on here.


----------



## Choppy

Cheers mate, the atlantique is just a 2oz pot matey. Not had the chance to use it yet so think I'll save it for a special occasion  
I've just got a couple more I want to add to my collection which is raceglaze 55, a d.efinitive wax, britemax vantage and R222


----------



## chewy_

rallye666 said:


> 2 posts of rg55 that's just greedy!
> 
> How different is it to vics red? (which I already own). Not sure if it's worth the extra money or I should get a different type of wax, like glasur for example


I'd go for RG55 & Glasur if you can afford both

Seriously, RG55 is a luxurious wax from its smell, to its ease of use and to the shine it leaves. 2 coats gives a wonderful deep, wet and stunning shine with great clarity. A joy to use smells divine and very durable. The only let down is the plastic pot that it comes in, which is a bit of a let down for what is a great wax.

Vics red I'm not as familiar with, as I've only used it 4-5 times. It has a slight darkening affect, and brings out the depth, but in honesty I dont think its on the same level as RG55 or a classic like Souveran.

I'm always a bit disappointed with the shine from vics red. Vics collectors has more of a wow factor about it, very blingy. Vics red & Collectors do come in very nice jars and that's definetely a positive, but their smell is a let down. Vics red smells like faded strawberries, compared to RG 55 which to me smells like cinnamon, but I later found out is actually pineapple and banana (from their website). In any case RG55 smells a lot better than vics red and much easier to use. Vics red is sort of thick and creamy, not difficult to use by any means, but not like rg55 which spreads like butter every time.

Vics red leaves a deep & wet finish but the shine is its let down imh, in particular, the warm carnauba glow isnt the same as what you get with RG55 or Souveran which are on another level imh. In comparison, Souveran is on another scale upwards from both vics red and rg55 with the warmest, wet and shiniest finish I'm yet to find in any other wax


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

chewy_ said:


> I'd go for RG55 & Glasur if you can afford both
> 
> Seriously, RG55 is a luxurious wax from its smell, to its ease of use and to the shine it leaves. 2 coats gives a wonderful deep, wet and stunning shine with great clarity. A joy to use smells divine and very durable. The only let down is the plastic pot that it comes in, which is a bit of a let down for what is a great wax.


RG55 very underrated , RG55 great wax leaves very special finish , the second coat gives incredible reflection with great depth too , as you said the problem in the plastic pot also I can't open it easily this days .


----------



## chewy_

MAXI-MILAN said:


> RG55 very underrated , RG55 great wax leaves very special finish , the second coat gives incredible reflection with great depth too , as you said the problem in the plastic pot also I can't open it easily this days .


Dodo LPL & RG55 is my fav combo when using Raceglaze:argie: It has everything, great depth & wetness also great clarity , and a very attractive warm shine.

However, as good as it is I think Souveran is a better wax, not just because of the better pot, but I think Souveran over Amigo just brings more to the table. Really really deep & wet, but also the shine is outstanding. It manages to be really deep and wet but also a crystal clear golden shine where the light bounces all over it


----------



## Frans D

I've got the other car and did a mini detail (wash, clay, ddj lp and wax) on it, to give it protection.
This time I've tried BlackFire BlackIce Montan Hybrid sealant wax. 
It's a wax I certainly can recommend especially on black, it makes the paint look fluid and has a very nice beading.




























-


----------



## chewy_

Frans D said:


> I've got the other car and did a mini detail (wash, clay, ddj lp and wax) on it, to give it protection.
> This time I've tried BlackFire BlackIce Montan Hybrid sealant wax.
> It's a wax I certainly can recommend especially on black, it makes the paint look fluid and has a very nice beading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Would love to see you try Pinnacle Souveran on that car.,


----------



## Frans D

Perhaps next year, I now decided to go for durability. 
If I find some time to spare, I will strip everything again, give the car a good polish and will either put several Hybrid waxes on it as a comparison test, or put on a glass coating.


----------



## chewy_

glass coating?? why would you delve down that road when you have all those amazing waxes


----------



## Frans D

It would be just to cover the six worst months.
I do a lot of mileage (I often have days of 400 - 500 km) and during those months I will be lucky to have a clean car for one day.


----------



## chewy_

Interesting... Well if you have no need for your waxes, you can sell some to me


----------



## Frans D

There still will be a need for the other six months and cars I do. 
Plus it isn't certain, that I will be using a glass coat on the C5.
It is just something that crossed my mind, to get the car easier and cleaner through the winter.


----------



## chewy_

Well, if you decide to go with glass coat,,. Just think about me next weekend I'll be trying out Raceglaze BL... I think you said earlier you were going to wait till summer to try it. I personally can't wait to use it 


Also can't wait to try out zymol vintage as well, but I first need to buy destiny .. As I want to try out zymol from the bottom upwards, glasur> concours> destiny etc to get the real 'zymol experience'


----------



## Frans D

I love your enthusiasm. :thumb:

Zymöl do have great waxes, Destiny is one of my favorites.
Don't forget to use HD Cleanse upfront, it makes a great difference in durability and looks.

edit: A picture especially for you, Vintage on vintage (phone picture, so it isn't a great quality).


----------



## chewy_

I want to buy Destiny, but the full size 8oz pot is really expensive,. not sure the cheapest place that I can get it either...


The Holiday sampler kit #2 is tempting, but feel a bit hard done by that they used to give out 4oz pots instead a couple years back. Finding it hard to justify spending £500 for zymol destiny even though I will really cherish it.


----------



## Frans D

I was very lucky to buy a full pot over here a few years ago, for almost half the price.
And I have also a holliday sampler 2 set.
However I sold quite a few samples of Destiny and the big pot is at a quarter, so I stopped selling samples of it.

There is not much wrong with the sampler set 2.
Okay, the pot sizes are a bit small, but you will have two great waxes and one okay wax, for a lot less as full pots would cost (price per gram).

I think buying abroad will be more expensive at the end, because of exchange rates and in some cases duties.
Don't buy at Zymöl USA, I did that one time and they charged very high shipping costs and had also high duties.
They are only willing to send with the most expensive courier and shipping service.


----------



## chewy_

Yes, I think you are right. I need to go for the Holiday Sampler #2 

I was going to go with Bimmerzone, retailer in the US,., but I'm not sure if there will be duties 

You are lucky to have got a full size pot of Destiny for half the price,.


----------



## _Steven67

adlem said:


> Here's mine, just a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swissvax:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zymol (the unlabelled one is Royale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodo Juice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x Skull Candy, 3x Creme Egg and 3x Austintacious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other's that had sneaked out of previous shots are:
> 
> AS Wax
> Bouncer's Sherbet Fizz
> Blackfire Midnight Sun
> Angelwax


Go on and sell me one of the Creme Egg.


----------



## Goodylax

Is be happy to help anyone if they want a Zymol kit. I'm in the states and they ship for free here, unlike SV USA, who still charge you over $20 for shipping after buying a $200 wax.


----------



## chewy_

Goodylax said:


> Is be happy to help anyone if they want a Zymol kit. I'm in the states and they ship for free here, unlike SV USA, who still charge you over $20 for shipping after buying a $200 wax.


Goodlax, how about a photo of your collection ? 

To Frans: this weekend I'll buy holiday sampler kit #2. Looking forward to adding destiny and atlantique to the collection 

I'm looking to get another couple of waxes as well, and I think they'll be CG Black wax & Swissvax BOS


----------



## Frans D

Those are nice upcoming purchases chewy.


----------



## chewy_

Well, having seen your collection it has spurred me on to better mine


The only question I'm undecided with at the moment: do I get the BOS in the sample pot (50ml) @ £59, or go for the full pot 200ml? No doubt the full pot will provide a better 'user experience' when using, but at almost £200 is it worth it? Just wondering because I really don't know anything about swissvax, and only after BOS after maxi -milan mentioned it looked fab over CG Blacklight. I read its a show wax, and that does appeal to me.


----------



## Frans D

If the price (per gram) is attractive enough I would go for the small pot.

A big pot is an easy 30 times + wax coats and if you own more than one wax, you would have way to much and you will never get to the bottom of the pot.

That's why I always sample half of a full pot (I sell them on a Dutch forum).
Half a pot is more then enough for me.
I sell my samples without profit, for me it is already enough that I create extra budget this way to buy more waxes and the buyers have the advantage of being able to try a wax without the need of buying a full pot.
It is a win win situation for both, as when I buy a "used" full pot for a lot less as the normal price, I also sell the samples against a lot less as the normal price. 

For Dutch detailers there is further more the advantage, that they can try waxes that aren't available yet in our country.
I was for example the first through which samples of Bouncers and Obsession waxes were available overhere and it is/was also a nice introduction for them.

Sorry, I keep on rattling, I can sometimes be too enthusiastic, lol.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Frans D said:


> Received today a nice addition for my collection;


The next wax I'm after endurance


----------



## chewy_

Yep, you touched on a nerve there Frans, when you mentioned the price per gram. As far S I can see, it's not really that much better off getting the full size pot of BOS (compared) to the sample one.


My only concern with the sample pot, is I think it will take some of the enjoyment away when actually waxing the car. In my personal view, I really like to have the full size pot of wax i.e 200ml or higher when waxing as it adds to the experience, giving a sense of luxury as I dunk my wax applicator into the pot and give it a nice swirl with the sense the pot is big and deep etc. It's just a personal thing for me, as I only own one sample 50ml and I can't even fit my wax applicator properly inside it, meaning , I have to carefully place the wax applicator careful into the wax pot just so I can get wax on it. I'm being a bit harsh/ critical here, but for me this is a bit of a waste of time as part of the pleasure for me when waxing is putting the wax applicator into the pot.


So, if dunking the applicator into a nice 200ml pot it's nice and big and I can get wax on my applicator real quick, where as the 50ml pot I have to mess about - or 'pussy foot' around due to the limitation of the 50ml pot  A bit long winded I know, but it's just a personal thing on my experience with 50ml sample pots.

Anyway, you are right to mention the price per gram as there isn't really much difference.


By the way I'm on my iphone at the moment, but yesterday I was on the laptop and opened up this thread and saw your black Citroen and it looks really great. Much better than the image that I saw through my iphone- very fluid looking. I read a little about that wax from blackfire and it looks like a great wax


----------



## Frans D

I never had any probs with panel pots.
My very first waxes were some DDJ panels pots and I never felt the urge to buy the larger versions.
I just fold the applicator in half and after that I give it another fold, so that it will look like a quarter of a round pie.
I put the tip in the wax panel and will end up with wax in the middle of the applicator.
It is a bit of a hustle, but you will have the same with a deep big pot, when you'll get deeper in the pot.

But hey; it is all about personal preferences, if you like a big pot better, go for it. 

The thing for me is, that I can buy several panel pots, for the price of a big pot.
That way I can try more different waxes for the same price as one wax in a big pot.

Tnx for the compliment on the black C5.
It is a nice wax indeed and it is keeping the car nice and clean.


----------



## chewy_

I think I still need to weigh up the pros and cons for the 50ml sample wax of BOS. You raise a very good point about the price per gram, and with it not being much different it allows me to try a few more waxes instead of 1 large (but better) pot of BOS that will take a life time to use up along with all the other waxes that I have.

Also I did look at the photo of the BOS sample pot and it looks good quality. It's just that, while I mentioned to you about my personal preference of waxing with a large 200ml pot (compared to a small one), there is also the factor that I think full sized 200ml pot would look better amongst my wax collection compared to the 50ml same pot. I recognise that the swissvax BOS sample pot does look good though 



I'm just thinking though, if I get the 50ml BOS sample pot, then maybe I can get the Blackfire black ice small pot as well.... Having said that, I looked at the price per gram and it's much better value to get the full sized blackfire black ice (the same one you have)


----------



## chewy_

Going to take your advice and go for the 50ml sample pot. Weighed it up, and instead of going all out for the BOS big 200ml- (which no doubt would be a very luxurious product to own). I can get all of these with change left over:

£59 BOS sample pot 
£60 CG Black wax

And this 50ml sample size .. It's a wax I've really been wanting to try for a long time . (Scholl S40 is my fav polish) so really curious to see what Scholl can do when it comes to waxes http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/scholl-concepts/vintage-premium-handmade-carnauba-wax.aspx


----------



## Frans D

I do love the polishes of Scholl, it is what I mainly use.
I was doubting also about their wax(es).
I've checked some user opinions about it and they are not really positive, so I decided to get it off my wish list.
Maybe whenever I can score it against a low price I'll try it, but 40 GBP for only 50ml is a steep price for a newcomer in waxes.

The Swissvax panel pots are really nice and of good quality.


----------



## chewy_

I've seen little information on Scholl the rock & vintage. A tiny bit of info that I have is this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344286


----------



## Frans D

I've seen that and it doesn't sound really positive.


----------



## chewy_

Just came across this. I think if I go for it, I'll go for the full 200ml pot  I saw the 50ml sample pot on eBay and it looks uninspiring, and as you mentioned the price is expensive
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=16627


----------



## Frans D

They are content about the looks, but not about the rest.
It wouldn't be my choice, but nevertheless I wish you happy (car wax) hunting.


----------



## chewy_

Btw today I used RG Black Label 

Snow foam, then Stripped with CG Citrus Wash clear (60ml in 4litres).

Then Dodo LPL followed with 1 coat of Black Label.

Really bright, spectacular finish-Warm and rich carnauba shine, with deep reflections , great clarity and wetness. 


As good as it is though, next week I'll strip the car down again as I want to see the effects of Black Label over a deep .and wet glaze like prima amigo


----------



## wanner69




----------



## Alfieharley1

I really like the look of the ********** wax show edition keep me in mind


----------



## stonejedi

I just Defrosted my wax fridge which holds around 80% of my total wax collection,i cannot believe some of the old gems that i have came across at the back that i did not even know that i still had.Roll on summer i have some wax's to apply.
















































































.SJ.


----------



## pantypoos

fooookin ell ^^^^


----------



## Pittsy

Wowzers SJ, stunning collection....:argie:
You could start your own wax shop with all those or have you got about 50 cars in the family. :thumb:

I wish mine was that big.... Fnarr Fnarr


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> Wowzers SJ, stunning collection....:argie:
> You could start your own wax shop with all those or have you got about 50 cars in the family. :thumb:
> 
> I wish mine was that big.... Fnarr Fnarr


Yeah i hear ya mate i have been collecting different waxs for over 13 years now so i have quite a few,just the three cars though two Subarus and the family seven seater,but i am always having a mate down to show him how to detail their car properly,so they also get use out of my products.SJ.


----------



## Bigoggy

Wowsers sj my eyes just nearly popped out !!!! Best collection ive seen that mate. Im catching you up with my 4 lol. Some nice rare ones u got there too. Amazing !


----------



## Frans D

Great collection SJ.
I especially love the piston jar.


----------



## wanner69

awesome


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

omg so jealous


----------



## AndyA4TDI

An acceptable collection, lol


----------



## stonejedi

AndyA4TDI said:


> An acceptable collection, lol


Why!Thank you very much Sir:lol::lol::lol:.SJ.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

On a serious note, fair play, that is one stunning collection.


----------



## ALLR_155528

Now that's what I call a wax collection how many car do you have, am guessing you own Car People because you will never use all them.


----------



## Blueberry

Just stunning. Makes mine look small 😃👍


----------



## Demetrios72

Fantastic collection SJ :thumb:


----------



## SPARTAN

I would just like to congratulate you SJ on one stunning wax collection, absolutely awesome.:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow

SJ that's rubbish, here's mine.......

Joking, hats off to you that's bloody immense.


----------



## SPARTAN

Also loving wanner69's BMD collection.


----------



## wanner69

SPARTAN said:


> Also loving wanner69's BMD collection.


Well thank you kind sir:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

wanner69 said:


> Well thank you kind sir:thumb:


It is a lovely collection mate:argie:.I myself will be moving on to bmd wood pots soon as it gave me wood when i first saw them.SJ.


----------



## matt1234

I think it's about time I posted my collection. It's been a while since I updated it.


----------



## Goodylax

matt1234 said:


> I think it's about time I posted my collection. It's been a while since I updated it.


+1 on that


----------



## chewy_

stonejedi said:


> Yeah i hear ya mate i have been collecting different waxs for over 13 years now so i have quite a few


Wow, 13 years is a long time:doublesho. Btw wheres the wooden box to accompany Wolfgang Fuzion, or did you chuck it out?



matt1234 said:


> I think it's about time I posted my collection. It's been a while since I updated it.


How long have you been collecting wax?


----------



## stonejedi

chewy_ said:


> Wow, 13 years is a long time:doublesho. Btw wheres the wooden box to accompany Wolfgang Fuzion, or did you chuck it out?


That disappeared long time ago when I moved house.SJ.


----------



## chewy_

stonejedi said:


> That disappeared long time ago when I moved house.SJ.


That's a shame mate. I'm guessing that you didn't care for it much? I keep mine on show in the lounge nearby the pot of Z glasur that you swayed me to get


----------



## stonejedi

It was like a mad house when I moved as I had to do it around work commitments so a few things seemed to have disappeard mate.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

I am not posting mine as i dont want to start feeling inferior or less of a man because mine is so small 






Although having said that.... I have never had any complaints :lol:


----------



## suspal

Pittsy said:


> I am not posting mine as i dont want to start feeling inferior or less of a man because mine is so small
> 
> Although having said that.... I have never had any complaints :lol:


Pittsy you need the night nurse  :lol:


----------



## camerashy

My wax collection
http://www.pbase.com/image/159428633

Dave


----------



## greymda

mine is Collinite 845 and Nattys Blue


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Really nice Dave,though you dont need all those,you should send some of them to the poor welsh guy on here


----------



## Pittsy

suspal said:


> Pittsy you need the night nurse  :lol:


I need something.....

Ahhh some more waxes :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

I've got 3 - BH Finis, Sherbert Fizz and ODK Glamour


----------



## stonejedi

Camerashy nice collection,I see we have very similar taste in quality wax's:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## danwel

Seriously considering phantom as I like the fact you can do full car in a oner


----------



## stonejedi

danwel said:


> Seriously considering phantom as I like the fact you can do full car in a oner


Don't consider it "BUY IT" it really is that good:argie:,that's the reason i have two.SJ.


----------



## matt1234

I have been collecting for about 18 months now. Will try and get it up this weekend.


----------



## scratcher

matt1234 said:


> Will try and get it up this weekend.


Good luck! Haha.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chewy_

adscliocup said:


> really nice dave,though you dont need all those,you should send some of them to the poor welsh guy on here


...+1


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## MDC250

^ how do you find Lustre? Always fancied giving it a go as I rate anything I've used from TCS to date. Shame they don't do sample size pots!


----------



## dillinja999

im yet to try it out as ive got taurus on at the moment


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

dillinja999 said:


> im yet to try it out as ive got taurus on at the moment


why are you trying to hide the fusso in the pic


----------



## matt1234

Some people have asked to see my wax collection. 
Some of you may love some may hate it. But here it is. 
If you would like me to list it then I will just ask.


----------



## wanner69

Bloody hell, amazing. I thought I had a BMD wood fetish lol,


----------



## Alfieharley1

That collection is mental please can you list


----------



## matt1234

There is also a BMD piston and adams patriot wax limited edition which I forgot to photograph.


----------



## chewy_

That's a lovely collection Matt:thumb: Just a couple of questions if you don't mind, what are all those Swisswaxes you've got there mate, and how come you have Pinnacle Sig Series II and not Souveran?


----------



## Bizcam

matt1234 said:


> Some people have asked to see my wax collection.
> Some of you may love some may hate it. But here it is.
> If you would like me to list it then I will just ask.


That's what I call a collection. Few def waxes there.:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow

Excellent Matt, what's the best one for a white car, pmsl :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Wow that is some collection


----------



## matt1234

Start with the obsession waxes. 
Zenith my favourite wax. 
Phantom x2 one in a limited edition red jar 
Phaenna 
Euphoric
Itus 
Aura
Hybrid 86 x2 one in glass jar one in plastic. 
Waxstock wax

BMD 
Sirius dark glass and wood
Sirius glass and wood 
Taurus piston
Morpheus
Origins
Genesis
Bmd custom blend
Miura
Helios 
All of them apart from revolutions

Bouncers
Custom blend x2
Blue lagoon
Blue lagoon without case. 
Sherbert fizz
Salute the fruit 
Candy floss sample 
Salute the fruit pre production pour
Capture the rapture
Vanilla ice 
2014 
Spellbound 
22 brought today. 

********** wax
Show ed1tion limited edition orange pot x2
Duru5 glaze 
Expemp1ar glaze
Beado1ogy
Number 1 
****** 0pus pre production
89 edition 
Custom blend 
Synt3ntic 
Rotendu5 limited edition silver pot. 

Auto finesse
Essence in gold leaf pot. 
Illusion. 

Swissvax
Utopia 
Crystal rock
Best of show
Shield
Insignis v2
Insignis v3

Ogle show wax 
Fusso light and dark 
Soft99 mirror shine 
Soft99 king of gloss light and dark. 
Vics red
R222
Pentawax 
Zymol Concourse 
Black fire black ice 
Adams patriot wax limited edition
M&K Montgomery 
M&K highway
Migliore presendale 
Migliore competizone
Polish angel famous
Polish angel master sealant
Polish angel viking shield
Wolfs full moon
Pinnacle signiture 
Seductive watermelon 
Artdeshine wax
Autoglym hd wax
Scandic shine 
Soft99 authentic 

There is probably more. I'll add if I remember some more.


----------



## matt1234

The pinnacle wax came up for sale worth ago for the £20 I paid for it.


----------



## greymda

Оh my god


----------



## whiteclio59

dominic32 said:


> i only use Sealants, should i have waxes as well?


I use tough coat then auto finesse desire I like both 👍


----------



## whiteclio59

Bizcam said:


> That's what I call a collection. Few def waxes there.:thumb:


I think he likes wax?


----------



## matt1234

I love my waxes. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Bizcam

whiteclio59 said:


> I think he likes wax?


Yep some fine wax there.


----------



## stonejedi

Nice collection matt:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## DPG87

matt1234 said:


> Some people have asked to see my wax collection.
> Some of you may love some may hate it. But here it is.
> If you would like me to list it then I will just ask.


Outstanding collection!!


----------



## southwest10

Stunning collection matt1234


----------



## Kimo

Matt - you need some odk in that collection :lol:


----------



## BadgerJCW

Awesome collection Matt.

What wax do you mostly reach for first?!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

that is 1 awesome lot,when are you gonn test them all and compare -_-


----------



## Pittsy

Where do you sleep though Matt?


----------



## stonejedi

Pittsy said:


> Where do you sleep though Matt?


:lol:.SJ.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

he has a wax pot to sleep in tailor made


----------



## Pittsy

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> he has a wax pot to sleep in tailor made


And a Caranuba pillow


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

and a pair of gloss enhancing slippers


----------



## Pittsy

and easy buff off PJ's


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

karate kid wax on wax off suit


----------



## matt1234

Hey kimo. There is some odk glamour in the collection. 

I never sleep just constantly wax 24/7. 

My go to wax at the moment is obsession zenith. 

Thanks for all the great comments guys. It's taken a while to build it up but it has got there over the last couple of years.


----------



## Pittsy

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> karate kid wax on wax off suit


Here's a joke for ya..... 
'What does Mr Myagi do to relax?.....

Wax off'


----------



## Goodylax

Very impressive Matt !
I'll try and get mine posted if the misses ever leaves the house


----------



## MDC250

^ telephoto lense?


----------



## Wilco

Awaits goodylaxs collection of snow shovels and deicer


----------



## Goodylax

Sigh....

These have gotten a lot more action this winter


----------



## MDC250

Road looks clear, you must have been kept busy


----------



## Jonnybbad

Here's my collection which is small in comparison to some I have sold a lot tho


----------



## MDC250

They custom Obsession waxes back left?

Good to see a pot of Venture with its siblings


----------



## Jonnybbad

MDC250 said:


> They custom Obsession waxes back left?
> 
> Good to see a pot of Venture with its siblings


keep each other company lol

no they are samples/testers of jays early waxes


----------



## MDC250

Nice


----------



## wanner69

Nice haul jonny


----------



## Tsubodai

Bow down to my wax awesomeness


----------



## Pittsy

Tsubodai said:


> Bow down to my wax awesomeness


Nice! :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

Pittsy said:


> Nice! :thumb:


I know. Impressive isn't it?


----------



## Pittsy

Yup, just like mine
Funny thing is that's exactly what you need, BH for winter, glamour for summer and SF for relatives cars:thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

Pittsy said:


> Yup, just like mine
> Funny thing is that's exactly what you need, BH for winter, glamour for summer and SF for relatives cars:thumb:


The relatives get thje FK1000p:lol:
Can't believe I left that out:wall:

Tbh I've iused sealants mainly until now as my car was silver previously but now I'm onto waxes; thinking of adding more, if you can believe it:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

I am gonna have to take a pic of my little collection:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Pittsy said:


> I am gonna have to take a pic of my little collection:thumb:


Don't be shy


----------



## Pittsy

Might get it out tomorrow Jonny 
It's not very impressive


----------



## Tsubodai

Pittsy you tease.


----------



## chewy_

tsubodai said:


> pittsy you tease.


,,+1.


----------



## MDC250

Just sorting through mine...


----------



## stonejedi

*SUPERB!!!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## MDC250

Another pot of Sterling on the way courtesy of Fleabay


----------



## SPARTAN

Nice collection MDC. :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

MDC250 said:


> Another pot of Sterling on the way courtesy of Fleabay


Is that the one from "mdv_detail" or something?
I was watching that myself


----------



## MDC250

Tsubodai said:


> Is that the one from "mdv_detail" or something?
> I was watching that myself


Might have been...you going to tell me it's jarg


----------



## Pittsy

I was bidding on that one too, put in a cheeky £11 bid the forgot about it ending


----------



## camerashy

MDC a collection to be proud of, up there with the top boys


----------



## MDC250

camerashy said:


> MDC a collection to be proud of, up there with the top boys


Nice of you to say so but nowhere near some of the collections that get posted on here.

Most are pre-owned as I love a bargain. I want to make a concerted effort to use or lose and thin this lot down.

I think I'm building towards a custom ODK wax.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nice collections MDC I've actually just sold another couple of mine aswell at 1 point had 40 odd now down to 11


----------



## MDC250

Jonnybbad said:


> Nice collections MDC I've actually just sold another couple of mine aswell at 1 point had 40 odd now down to 11


I've seen and nearly bid on some of your stuff I'm sure


----------



## Tsubodai

MDC250 said:


> Might have been...you going to tell me it's jarg


Lol, no mate, just I was wathcing it myself but it ended before I got around to bidding.


----------



## wanner69

Excellent MDC


----------



## chewy_

Nicely presented collection MDC:thumb: last week you asked me to let you know how I get on with CG Petes 53, that I saw you have there in your collection. Very nice wax indeed, after 1 x coat applied and buffed right away, left to cure for 10hours + it left me with a crispywet finish, and by crispy I mean the paint shimmered as I walked round the car to check if everything buffed off. The underlying lsp was CG Black wax, and over the black wax it added notable wetness along with bright glossy reflections semi- sealant look.

My only gripe was the haste after the 10 hour cure, in wanting to try out the CG V07 spray over it. Unfortunetely it muted the wet finish from the petes, at the expense of jazzing up the gloss. Overall a great experience though, and would recommend that you give it a go.


----------



## Kimo

Mdc, venture 7/50 was the one I wanted, a lucky number

My birthday is in August 

Much love


----------



## MDC250

Kimo73 said:


> Mdc, venture 7/50 was the one I wanted, a lucky number
> 
> My birthday is in August
> 
> Much love


The 8th month of the year...

I'm terrible for remembering things so in advance...


----------



## Kimo

Could always leave it in an Easter egg this weekend:tumbleweed:


----------



## MDC250

Too old to believe in the Easter Bunny.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

*Post your wax stash.*

Here is mine:










From left to right:

Waxaddict Quartz
Waxaddict Graphite
AG HD
Bouncer's Vanilla Ice
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Autobahn 
Bilt Hamber Double Speed
And a few samples


----------



## DPG87

I don't have a pic but my wax collection is:

Angelwax Desirable 
Angelwax Fifth Element 
Art De Kotsos Art De Shine 
AutoFinesse Illusion 
BMD Genesis 
BMD Morpheus 
Bouncers #22 
Bouncers Capture the Rapture 
Bouncers 2014 Edition 
Bouncers Fortify
Bouncers Salute the Fruit 
Bouncers Satsuma Rock 
Bouncers Sherbet Fizz
Bouncers Vanilla Ice
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 
Collonite 476s
De-Finitive Wax Pro Edition (1 of 10)
De-Finitive Wax Show Edition (purple 1 of 40)
DodoJuice Rainforest Rub 
DodoJuice Supernatural Hybrid 
Obsession Wax Phantom
Soft99 Fusso
Swisswax Best of Show 
Swisswax Mirage

No idea why we can't write De_finitive properly??


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

I got a better idea.
Actually write how many waxs you use.
Some people seem to have a huge collection of waxs that they never use. 
Like list above that's a lot of waxs. How many do you actually use?


----------



## Kimo

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I got a better idea.
> Actually write how many waxs you use.
> Some people seem to have a huge collection of waxs that they never use.
> Like list above that's a lot of waxs. How many do you actually use?


I actually started a list and description of waxes I've used, took a long time and still no where near done though lol


----------



## sean ryan

Soft99 King Of Gloss
Chemical Guys Black Luminous Glow Wax
Victoria Concours Wax
Meguiars Ultimate Paste Wax
Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax
Meguiars Nxt Tech Wax 2.0 Paste
Meguiars Nxt Tech Wax Liquid
Meguiars Gold Class Carnauba Plus Paste Wax
Meguiars Cleaner Wax Paste
Meguiars Cleaner Wax Liquid
Meguiars 26 Hi-Tech Yellow Paste Wax
Meguiars Dark Wax
Meguiars Light Wax
Meguiars Carnuaba Wax (Liquid)
Finish Kare 2685 Pink Paste Wax
Angel wax Dark Angel
Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
Poor Boys Nattys Blue Paste Wax
Autoglym HD Wax
Pinnacle Souveran 

Ive loads more lol


----------



## DPG87

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I got a better idea.
> Actually write how many waxs you use.
> Some people seem to have a huge collection of waxs that they never use.
> Like list above that's a lot of waxs. How many do you actually use?


I agree, there are plenty of guys on here some of whom I know that have vastly larger collections than that, it's only really the 2014 edition bouncers I don't use as it can't be replaced, I can replace the others so I'm happy to use them, I'm detailing most weeks so they get used pretty regularly


----------



## MDC250

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I got a better idea.
> Actually write how many waxs you use.
> Some people seem to have a huge collection of waxs that they never use.
> Like list above that's a lot of waxs. How many do you actually use?


A fraction but not the point really.

200ml pot will give what 30-35 coats? Let's say you double up on application and wax 4 times a year. Pot is going to last you give or take 4 years.

That would be boring


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

my wax collection is Autofinesse Spirit and ONLY Autofinesse Spirit! i dont have any other waxes as im happy with the results on my car from spirit


----------



## bigkahunaburger

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I got a better idea.
> Actually write how many waxs you use.
> Some people seem to have a huge collection of waxs that they never use.
> Like list above that's a lot of waxs. How many do you actually use?


I've just got the Waxaddict ones.I have tried Graphite on one panel and it spread nicely. It removed easily after about 5 minutes too.

I've used the others a fair bit. I have no issue with collecting waxes but I only want waxes that I'll use myself. With that in mind, I suppose I've got a few myself, but that's just because I enjoy trying out new products.

Shield spreads wonderfully and buffs off with the minimum of effort. Beading isn't great after a couple of weeks (bigger beads) but sheeting is immense, while it lasts. The silky finish on the paintwork is second only to Gtechniq C2V3- praise indeed. I love the look on the paint and the slick finish but I have been disappointed with the durability. For me, it has been more like 2 months than the 3-4 I was hoping for. The emphasis on sheeting rather than beading helps to keep the car cleaner.

Bouncer's Vanilla Ice leaves the paint looking fantastic. It's easy to spread and buff off, so long as you apply it thinly. I like that it cures quickly. Wax on and off and then on to the next panel. Perfect. That's is all preference of course though.

Autobahn is a piece of cake to use. It spreads and buffs off easily, leaving a nice finish. I've barely used it though so I can't really comment further here.

Autoglym HD is a bit more effort than the previous waxes to apply (though not difficult by any means) but it does leave a very durable finish that sheets brilliantly. It's very easy to buff off when properly applied.

Bilt Hamber Double Speed is incredibly easy to apply and remove. It spreads well (although not as far as Shield) and buffs off like Shield (I tested them side by side). It looks good on the paint and the beading and sheeting is great. Unbeatable for the money. It comes in no-nonsense packaging, which makes it far more usable than Swissvax's narrow mouthed jars. The tin opens and closes easily and will only dent if you drop it, rather than smashing or cracking.
I've sampled Finnis and it certainly looked better (wetter/more depth) than DS but I found it harder to work with. I understand that it's meant to be a bit tougher to use but my cack-handed application from a sample pot probably played a part in this.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

MDC250 said:


> A fraction but not the point really.
> 
> 200ml pot will give what 30-35 coats? Let's say you double up on application and wax 4 times a year. Pot is going to last you give or take 4 years.
> 
> That would be boring


Exactly. Even if I was to wax weekly, the Bilt Hamber Double Speed would last for years to come.

Overkill, stick with the Spirit if you like it. I'll certainly try it at some point and unless I'm very much mistaken, you're not going to find anything out there that blows it out of the water.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bigkahunaburger said:


> Exactly. Even if I was to wax weekly, the Bilt Hamber Double Speed would last for years to come.
> 
> Overkill, stick with the Spirit if you like it. I'll certainly try it at some point and unless I'm very much mistaken, you're not going to find anything out there that blows it out of the water.


yeh, only thing is, its a right bugger to buff off lol cant seem to get it right but i love the finish it leaves and the extra buffing action is probably worth it


----------



## Hufty

Wow that's impressive restraint over kill. I rarely buy full size pots as I know will never use them. I've got;

Symbol royale - 2oz sample
Symbol destiny 2 oz
Zymol Carbon
Zymol concours
ODK sterling 
ODK glamour
Obsession phantom custom in merc star 3 diff colours & scents full pot
DJ supernatural 
DJ supernatural hybrid
DJ supernatural vanill skye
Dj php 
Dj bvp full and sample
Dj rainforest rub
Bouncers fortify
Bouncers vanilla ice
M&k winter wax
M&k simone
M&k inca
Obsession phaenna 
Obsession hybrid 86
AF passion fullpot
AF Halloween
Blackfire blackice 
Ag hd full pot
At srp
Bad sirrus dark
Bmd morpheus 
Adams patriot full pot
Adams butter wax
4th wax curiosity full pot
Fk1000
Fk pink paste


S4!7 should not have written them down and I ordered m&k homme today ! Stop it I can stop when I want !


----------



## MDC250

One collection I would love to see...post up Mr Goodylax!


----------



## alfajim

Fk pink wax
Fk 1000p
Megs #16
Fusso light

I like big tins.


----------



## MDC250

alfajim said:


> I like big tins.


Anybody else read this line whilst putting it to Sir Mix-A-Lot? No, just me? Taxi...


----------



## gmcg

Auto finesse illusion
Auto finesse spirit
Auto finesse original essence
Swissvax onyx
Swissvax best of show
Chemical guys 50/50
Chemical guys lava
Chemical guys celeste v2
Auto glym HD 
Zymol concours
Odk Mr skittle
Odk custom
Odk spellbound 1
Odk sterling
Odk glamour
Odk cars and coffee
Odk venture
Odk chocwork orange

That's all I can think of just now....I've just realised I have too much wax haha


----------



## Blueberry

You may find this link interesting

LSP's What have you used and how would you rate them?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336636


----------



## Wilco

Blueberry said:


> You may find this link interesting
> 
> LSP's What have you used and how would you rate them?
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336636


Cheers for saving me a job Kerry &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## obelix1

[/URL][/IMG]

Swiss Vax Onyx and Shield are missing on my picture.


----------



## wanner69

Majority is BMD.


----------



## Alfieharley1

This guy has shares in BMD and keeps them in buisiness ^^

Awesome collection


----------



## wanner69

Alfieharley1 said:


> This guy has shares in BMD and keeps them in buisiness ^^
> 
> Awesome collection


Cheers bud:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Awaits Matt1234 incredible collection. Come on buddy dont be shy lol


----------



## -Kev-

threads merged


----------



## Goodylax

Crown Wanner the king of BMD please


----------



## Goodylax

UOTE=MDC250;5028785]One collection I would love to see...post up Mr Goodylax![/QUOTE]

Ask and you shall receive. ...when the wife goes out


----------



## MDC250

Goodylax said:


> UOTE=MDC250;5028785]One collection I would love to see...post up Mr Goodylax!


Ask and you shall receive. ...when the wife goes out[/QUOTE]

Priceless...surely you need your good wife to go Interstate to give you time


----------



## Hufty

Wanners, time for a third cabinet, I'm surprised steve at bmd hasn't named a wax after you !


----------



## SPARTAN

Hufty said:


> Wanners, time for a third cabinet, I'm surprised steve at bmd hasn't named a wax after you !


'Wanners wax' it does have a certain ring to it.


----------



## Goodylax

MDC250 said:


> Ask and you shall receive. ...when the wife goes out


Priceless...surely you need your good wife to go Interstate to give you time [/QUOTE]

Dude,
You are probably right.:lol:
I am on Instagram nowadays and it's easier to throw up pics on there. - hand_wash_only_li


----------



## _Makki_

Thats mine collection 
































































Cheeers


----------



## Hufty

Wow some dollar in those photos


----------



## obelix1

_Makki_ said:


> Thats mine collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeers


Impressive collection !
Seems you are Swiss Vax addicted lol!


----------



## Emiel866

Some updated pics of my collection


----------



## Blueberry

_Makki_ said:


> Thats mine collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeers


What's your favourite Swissvax wax ?


----------



## A&J

Emiel866 said:


> Some updated pics of my collection


That is sick:doublesho


----------



## shine247

A&J said:


> That is sick:doublesho


What is concerning is that is just waxes, what about the rest!

Nice collection though, just the Poorboys wheel sealant to lose :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

There are some fine looking collections here:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

looks like some people on here are addicted to detailing products a bit too much  suppose its like collecting stamps! lol


----------



## Hufty

I miss waxing ! Spring seems so far away.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Not many but some good ones I think, all bases covered


----------



## A&J

OvEr_KiLL said:


> looks like some people on here are addicted to detailing products a bit too much  suppose its like collecting stamps! lol


I was thinking the same thing :thumb:


----------



## Hufty

AndyA4TDI said:


> Not many but some good ones I think, all bases covered


Any comments on the Harley wax, been intrigued for a while ?


----------



## Short1e

Here's mine


----------



## Pittsy

Short1e said:


> Here's mine


Wowzers :thumb:


----------



## SPARTAN

Short1e said:


> Here's mine


That's one cracking collection you've got there Short1e. :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

SPARTAN said:


> That's one cracking collection you've got there Short1e. :thumb:


Got some better pics of them all

Thanks too :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Short1e said:


> Here's mine


That's quite a collection .
5 af original waxs. I have another if you want it haha


----------



## Scrim-1-

Pictures not working for me Laura..

Oh no wait yes they are :lol:, great colletion those originals look so nice! I need them in my haul!


----------



## Emiel866

Very nice collection!


----------



## Short1e

I've added a couple more since the pic


----------



## wanner69

Short1e said:


> I've added a couple more since the pic


Excellent collection and variety Laura


----------



## Goodylax

Sick billet pots there Shortie, I like


----------



## Norton

msb said:


> Poorboys blackhole with nattys blue would look good on that as well as it being well priced and super easy to use,win win imo!


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Short1e, that is impressive! 
Follow you on ig, the Beemer is awesome, and a lot of lsp to choose from too :doublesho :argie:

What's your fav?


----------



## Short1e

dave-g said:


> Short1e, that is impressive!
> Follow you on ig, the Beemer is awesome, and a lot of lsp to choose from too :doublesho :argie:
> 
> What's your fav?


Hmm... Tough one tbh.

Cheapest: Chemical Guys XXX
Mid Range: Auto Finesse Soul
Top Range: Chemical Guys EZYME
Show Wax: Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio v2
Winter Wax: Swissvax Shield/ DW Beadology


----------



## camerashy

Interesting list there, Laura


----------



## MDC250

Quick pics of some in the collection...


----------



## Pittsy

5 ventures???? 

Must be a good un?:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Pittsy said:


> 5 ventures????
> 
> Must be a good un?:thumb:


Ha, thought that might get a comment.

It's a terrible wax, people should send me the remaining 40 pots and pay me for taking it off their hands


----------



## Pittsy

MDC250 said:


> Ha, thought that might get a comment.
> 
> It's a terrible wax, people should send me the remaining 40 pots and pay me for taking it off their hands


I ain't got one sorry dude..... That bad you are taking them out of circulation?? :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Blimey mike 5 pots and I don't even have 1 lol


----------



## MDC250

Pittsy said:


> I ain't got one sorry dude..... That bad you are taking them out of circulation?? :lol:


I see it as my civil duty 

We both know Dan doesn't make a bad product but again if anybody wants to increase my count feel free 



Jonnybbad said:


> Blimey mike 5 pots and I don't even have 1 lol


I'm a hoarder by nature Jon and forget sometimes what I've got in the stash


----------



## Wilco

All those zymols!! What a waste lol. 







Tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## matt1234

God help me then mate. I may as well just bin the whole of my collection.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

MDC250 think you need a concours in there too mate 
but yeh my wax collection has now been added with bmd morpheus 50ml so now i have 2 waxes lol


----------



## MDC250

OvEr_KiLL said:


> MDC250 think you need a concours in there too mate
> but yeh my wax collection has now been added with bmd morpheus 50ml so now i have 2 waxes lol


I'll get on it 

Meantime, some more...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

alright man calm down! some nice waxes there bud


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've slimmed mine right down from 43 to just these my custom pour is also missing although I have just purchased another 2 M&K which are due for delivery Monday


----------



## Blueberry

MDC250 said:


> I'll get on it
> 
> Meantime, some more...


I'd be interested to hear what you think to the M&K waxes when you have had chance to use them. I've recently obtained a few from them (all different to yours). I tried out M&K Heather yesterday on a panel on my OH's car. Was very nice to use.


----------



## MDC250

I've used POP! previously on the bonnet I think, if I can find any details I'll link it.

Remember it smelt lovely, spread very easily and was not at all fussy to use.


----------



## MDC250




----------



## P1ngman1969

My waxes only have a few - :newbie:
Dodo Juice - Rain Forest Rub 
Dodo Juice - Hard Candy
50Cal - Pentawax
AB Direct -Hellshine The Chasm

hoping to build on this over the coming months


----------



## Jonnybbad

added another couple of Mitchell and King waxes hich arrived today


----------



## wanner69

Jonnybbad said:


> added another couple of Mitchell and King waxes hich arrived today


Very nice, ive got this Halloween wax 300ml from M&K coming and 2 more BMD pots


----------



## Jonnybbad

was very tempted with the glass jar had i not already bought these was an absolute bargain looks very nice


----------



## Jonnybbad

My mitchell and king collection is growing added feliciana


----------



## wanner69

Jonnybbad said:


> My mitchell and king collection is growing added feliciana


Superb buddy


----------



## dave-g

Are they all 200ml m&k waxes? Nice!

How do you like heather?


----------



## Jonnybbad

most are 50ml and also overpours heather is a lovely wax to use brilliant finish with epic beading


----------



## dave-g

Ahh I see, I keep looking at had overpowers but never sure if worth doing personally.

Love the hard they are coming in atm.


----------



## wanner69

Posted in error


----------



## Jonnybbad

dave-g said:


> Ahh I see, I keep looking at had overpowers but never sure if worth doing personally.
> 
> Love the hard they are coming in atm.


The over pours are 25 ml I used carmen 3 times now and it's not really touched it


----------



## Choppy

Enough to keep me going for now


----------



## bigalc

Thought I would join in and show my collection, can't believe what I have collected since joining DW.


----------



## A&J

bigalc said:


> Thought I would join in and show my collection, can't believe what I have collected since joining DW.


How are the Bouncers Sherbet fizz and Check the fleck like?


----------



## bigalc

Absolutely love the Bouncers waxes, check the fleck is lovely on my Metallic blue DS4 and really pops the flake and has a lovely gloss.
Haven't used sherbet fizz yet but believe it leaves a fluid wet gloss, i bought it as part of the get fizzicle pack which gives you the wax, slick mick shampoo and done and dusted qd for about £34


----------



## wanner69

Few more additions to the collection


----------



## Bizcam

Nice additions to your collection.:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sicskate

Just my bouncers waxes


----------



## pt1

*my wax collection*

I still have every wax I have ever bought,first was the megs liquid wax and natty blue,I have put them in order left to right,oldest to newest.just got the zymol glasur last week,got to use it today...amazing stuff!! my favourites are probs 845,r222,glasur and mirage


----------



## Chris van S.

I like this topic so I do my contribution with my small and simple wax collection.


----------



## wanner69

Updated


----------



## Crackers

wanner69 said:


> Updated


That's impressive!!!

If you ever need to find a place to store them I'll happily look after them for you:thumb:

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## dave-g

Such a stunning collection you've got there, some certainly eye catching pieces! :thumb: :argie:

Love the display case too :thumb:


----------



## wanner69

dave-g said:


> Such a stunning collection you've got there, some certainly eye catching pieces! :thumb: :argie:
> 
> Love the display case too :thumb:


Thanks Dave appreciate the comments bud


----------



## wanner69

New addition to the collection


----------



## Blueberry

I sold my Beadology.


----------



## wanner69

Blueberry said:


> I sold my Beadology.


I know you did. Nearly to me if you recall lol


----------



## Wilco

Blueberry said:


> I sold my Beadology.


It didn't bead any better than any def waxes anyway from what I saw.


----------



## Blueberry

Wilco said:


> It didn't bead any better than any def waxes anyway from what I saw.


Yes that's right. Didn't really live up to its name.


----------



## wanner69

Updated BMD and Def1n1t1ve


----------



## Sicskate

That's just bonkers!


----------



## Kyle 86

wanner69 said:


> Updated BMD and Def1n1t1ve


Jesus christ thats epic


----------



## ronwash

Wanner,ive gotta say,i had a five digits wax collection,but this is amazing,it looks insane,the bmd pots are crazy.


----------



## alan hanson

reminds me of the scene in indiana jones looking for the Holy grail cup


----------



## wanner69

Added


----------



## Bizcam

wanner69 said:


> Added


Not Bad..... :lol: Directors would go well with them


----------



## wanner69

It would Dave although a 2016 version is coming out in 2 weeks


----------



## dubbed-up-ally

That is a serious wax collection now Wayne.


----------



## wanner69

dubbed-up-ally said:


> That is a serious wax collection now Wayne.


Thanks bud:thumb:


----------



## HarveyTT

Two waxes I'm liking at the moment are:

Auto Perfection Evolve and Waxaddict Vitreo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

Not the greatest picture but there they are 😉










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

A Bit Better




























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_

Nice Kyle, 

Do you have plans to add Zymol Ital in there at some point?


----------



## wanner69




----------



## Kyle 86

chewy_ said:


> Nice Kyle,
> 
> Do you have plans to add Zymol Ital in there at some point?


Yes definitely chewy. And the Zymol holiday sample pack #2 also 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_

Nice one. I sold my Raceglaze Black Label and bought the Holiday Sampler #2 instead never looked back mate


----------



## Kyle 86

chewy_ said:


> Nice one. I sold my Raceglaze Black Label and bought the Holiday Sampler #2 instead never looked back mate


Ah brilliant. Im dying to try all of them thats in that pack. Hows atlantique 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_

I've only tried it on the car bonnet to check the water behaviour. I heard from an experienced zymol user Atlantique is one of the best, and he's tried them all. Gives remarkable durability apparently, at least 5 months for a single coat.


----------



## MDC250

chewy_ said:


> I heard from an experienced zymol user Atlantique is one of the best, and he's tried them all.


Uncanny, Atlantique has been my favourite so far. Preferred it over Vintage for sure. I've heard it be said not a great deal between a lot of the mid range Z waxes and the higher end stuff.


----------



## chewy_

I can't afford to buy full sized pots of the higher end stuff so the sampler kits will do for me. Royale is the only one I'm missing for the moment. Have you tried that MDC250?


----------



## Ric325i

Bouncers Capture The Rapture
Collinite 845
Collinite 915
Dodo juice Iron gloss Sealent 
Monello Ibrido
Pinnacle Souverain
Raceglaze 55
Scholl Vintage premium wax
Scholl The Rock premium wax
Surf city Barrier reef paste Wax
Wolfgang Sealent 3.0
Waxaddict 21

Samples
Dodo juice Purple haze pro
Chemical Guys enzyme
Chemical Guys Celeste dettaglio 
Obsession Euphorie
Waxomomo watermelon seduction
Zymöl Carbon


----------



## MDC250

Me either!

I've got samples of Royale but not used it yet, wanted to wait for fair weather and all that. 

You use so little the sampler kits are perfect.


----------



## wanner69

Two additions


----------



## HarveyTT

Added this to my collection yesterday

CandyGloss 'whipped' by Waxaddict

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Interesting this one, will you be using it or keeping it lol.

I've been tempted, but the texture confuses me haha


----------



## HarveyTT

dave-g said:


> Interesting this one, will you be using it or keeping it lol.
> 
> I've been tempted, but the texture confuses me haha


Going to use it, just haven't decided on which car. Very interested in Quartz as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

HarveyTT said:


> Added this to my collection yesterday
> 
> CandyGloss 'whipped' by Waxaddict
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good enough to eat that. Let me no what its like to use & what the finish is like

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Your not wrong, it smells like cake! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

So you end up with considerably less in a jar if its whipped then or is it marketed as say 150ml?


----------



## HarveyTT

Yeah, it's probably around 125-150ml but i don't mind as I got a cracking deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomWVXR

Just a few of mine

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69

TomWVXR said:


> Just a few of mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Very nice buddy. Have a few of those myself


----------



## Bizcam

wanner69 said:


> Very nice buddy. Have a few of those myself


A Few  
Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## TomWVXR

wanner69 said:


> Very nice buddy. Have a few of those myself


You must have 1 of each by now. Thanks mate


----------



## wanner69




----------



## Jonnybbad

wanner69 said:


>


Very nice I'm not jealous at all

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69

An original rare prototype of def wax no1


----------



## wanner69

Updated pic


----------



## wd40

wanner69 said:


> Updated pic


Awesome collection there fella :thumb:


----------



## Sam6er

You guys and your wax collections have managed to make me spend so much since i found this thread. I thought i had all the wax i would need until i read this. Since finding this thread iv ordered a few more :wall:

No pics yet but as soon as my orders arrive this will be my collection so far:

Collonite 915
bh finish wax
Obsession: phaenna, hybrid 86, phantom, evolution
Swissvax mirage - so excited for this to turn up!

Alot more i want to order but spent all my pennies for this month ... Roll on pay day


----------



## HarveyTT

My custom signature show wax from Waxaddict arrived this morning. Great looking pot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

After trying out the sample I think that I should've gone for a full pot. It's very easy to apply and remove. Rich wasn't kidding about those new oils. Looked great too.


----------



## wanner69

For you Dave, ( Bizcam) new arrivals

Beadology billet and only 6 ever produced, mega rare and also final show edition 24 made


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

My wax collection is as follows :-

********** Wax - Cora
Infinity Wax - Light
Bouncers - Capture The Rapture
Adams - Buttery Wax
Ed Turners - Funky Munky
Dodo Juice - Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice - Hard Candy
Dodo Juice - Purple Passion
50 Cal - Penta Wax
Obsession Wax - Taranis
AutoGlanz - Cerra
Coll - 845


----------



## Bizcam

wanner69 said:


> For you Dave, ( Bizcam) new arrivals
> 
> Beadology billet and only 6 ever produced, mega rare and also final show edition 24 made


Looking good Wayne. Like your Boxster:lol::thumb:


----------



## wanner69

Bizcam said:


> Looking good Wayne. Like your Boxster:lol::thumb:


Im not a hairdresser like you


----------



## Bizcam

wanner69 said:


> Im not a hairdresser like you


:lol:


----------



## camerashy

Apologies for quality and position of image.....my first try at using Photobucket and inserting an image
Bottom right wax is Waxaddict Finale.


----------



## MDC250

Nice collection there Dave


----------



## chongo

Very nice Dave, if you ever sell any could I have first shout on the BOS mate.
Which is your favourite?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

camerashy said:


> Apologies for quality and position of image.....my first try at using Photobucket and inserting an image
> Bottom right wax is Waxaddict Finale.


Very nice Collction Dave :thumb:


----------



## moochin

camerashy said:


> Apologies for quality and position of image.....my first try at using Photobucket and inserting an image
> Bottom right wax is Waxaddict Finale.


That's a very large collection. If you get bored of the midnight sun I'll buy it off you 😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_

camerashy said:


> Apologies for quality and position of image.....my first try at using Photobucket and inserting an image
> Bottom right wax is Waxaddict Finale.


Wow, nice collection Dave:thumb:


----------



## camerashy

chongo said:


> Very nice Dave, if you ever sell any could I have first shout on the BOS mate.
> Which is your favourite?


Thanks Chongo, yes first shout on BOS.....now which is my favourite, I have not tried Concours yet, so at the moment Souveran, Illusion, Spirit or even Petes 53.


----------



## Guest

I have a sudden feeling of inadequadecy . I have to say that those wooden and aluminium pots are works of art in their own right :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

Nice collection!

The check the fleck looks a bit out of place, maybe you should send it to me to complete my bouncers collection??


----------



## camerashy

Sicskate said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> The check the fleck looks a bit out of place, maybe you should send it to me to complete my bouncers collection??


Only just bought that one mate, so will hang on to it a little longer....lol


----------



## Welshquattro1

camerashy said:


> Apologies for quality and position of image.....my first try at using Photobucket and inserting an image
> Bottom right wax is Waxaddict Finale.


Very nice collection Dave, I see you have Odsession wax's Aura,one I wanted to try.


----------



## camerashy

Welshquattro1 said:


> Very nice collection Dave, I see you have Odsession wax's Aura,one I wanted to try.


Thanks mate, it's one I bought a few years ago on the recommendation of Jay, at one of Matts.....stangalang meet ups when he said it was great for flake pop.....and he was not wrong as I would never part with it.


----------



## reks

HarveyTT said:


> My custom signature show wax from Waxaddict arrived this morning. Great looking pot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wax is nice too.
Orange peer & sugar.
I have a pot of waxaddict edition 21 signature wax.
Smells great too.


----------



## martin_rk

Most of my collection ...


----------



## dave-

From memory, various collinite and finish kare. dodo hard candy, ag hd wax, bouncers vanilla ice, bouncers capture the rapture, menzerna power lock, prima epic, turtle wax, simonz, ag super resin and deep shine, a few other I`m sure but cant put a name on them


----------



## Hufty

camerashy said:


> Apologies for quality and position of image.....my first try at using Photobucket and inserting an image
> Bottom right wax is Waxaddict Finale.


Dave that's a nice haul you have what do you think of fuzion ? You must have a secon stash somewhere as well :lol:


----------



## camerashy

Fuzion is a top end wax which I found easy to apply in the same stable as Souveran gives a lovely reflective look
My second stash is of QD's and Glazes


----------



## wanner69




----------



## wd40

Cracking collection of pistons there fella :thumb:


----------



## Mulder

My M&K waxes


----------



## Welshquattro1

WOW:argie: Nice M&K collection Mulder. So what's your favourite M&K wax?


----------



## slimjim

Wry nice collection Mulder


----------



## wd40

:doublesho:doublesho holy moly mulder that is awesome!! 
What a cool collection. :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Never seen that many M&K products in one collection.....very nice Mulder


----------



## chongo

Milder I hate you!! Only joking, some amazing M&K waxes you have. Have you got one for a merc?


----------



## Typeroz

Very impressive collection!


----------



## MDC250

The metal billets are really nice, would like one...one day


----------



## wanner69

MDC250 said:


> The metal billets are really nice, would like one...one day


Cheers boss, there is one for sale in the sales section, go get it:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

wanner69 said:


> Cheers boss, there is one for sale in the sales section, go get it:thumb:


The BMD ones are nice but I meant the M&K billets


----------



## wanner69

MDC250 said:


> The BMD ones are nice but I meant the M&K billets


Oh lol, well i've got an mk billet, def billets and bmd pistons and bmd pistons are way better in every respect imho of course


----------



## MDC250

I've seen the DW and M&K billets in person but not the BMD so if you rate them above that's praise indeed.


----------



## wanner69

MDC250 said:


> I've seen the DW and M&K billets in person but not the BMD so if you rate them above that's praise indeed.


If i get chance tonight i'll post a pic of size comparison, mk and def billets tiny in comparison to bmd:thumb:


----------



## wanner69

For you MDC. Both hold 200ml


----------



## MDC250

Jesus H! That's like David and Goliath!

The DW billets are not exactly small and weigh a fair bit so the BMD must be epic in every sense!

Thx for posting 

I'm due a Brucey from work so may ask for a special from Stevie...what would you recommend? Love a good all rounder...gloss, beading and sheeting.


----------



## wanner69

MDC250 said:


> Jesus H! That's like David and Goliath!
> 
> The DW billets are not exactly small and weigh a fair bit so the BMD must be epic in every sense!
> 
> Thx for posting
> 
> I'm due a Brucey from work so may ask for a special from Stevie...what would you recommend? Love a good all rounder...gloss, beading and sheeting.


Morpheus bud :thumb:


----------



## Mulder

Welshquattro1 said:


> WOW:argie: Nice M&K collection Mulder. So what's your favourite M&K wax?


I may have gone "slightly" overboard with my M&K waxes, in a very short space of time, resulting in me only having used 4 waxes, as of today. I've also picked waxes for each of our 3 cars, rather than a generic wax for all of them.

So, I've still got plenty of waxes to try; if I had to pick one of the four, so far, it would be Homme Metallic.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Mulder said:


> I may have gone "slightly" overboard with my M&K waxes, in a very short space of time, resulting in me only having used 4 waxes, as of today. I've also picked waxes for each of our 3 cars, rather than a generic wax for all of them.
> 
> So, I've still got plenty of waxes to try; if I had to pick one of the four, so far, it would be Homme Metallic.


Well a very nice collection and have fun trying them all. I only have 2 so far(POP and Show Car) which I'm waiting to try if it stops raining


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Update but still old pic



Zymol Vintage , Royal , Atlantique


----------



## Hufty

That's more than John has !


----------



## MDC250

Maxi out of your Z waxes which is your favourite and why?

Not used my Royal yet but Atlantique wins for me so far.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

MDC250 said:


> Maxi out of your Z waxes which is your favourite and why?
> 
> Not used my Royal yet but Atlantique wins for me so far.


Maybe hard qustion  beacuse I like all Zymol waxes , from Carbon to Destiny all Z waxes gives same sheeting and excellent water behaviour , I like Z Glasur beacuse easy on easy off , I like Concours on solid colours , I like Z Destiny finish maybe the best one for bling-ist finish like P21s wax , to be honest I think others waxes like Vics , DJ gives better finish than Zymol , but Zymol water behaviour and smell is the best :thumb: LPL works very well with Z waxes to improve the gloss without alter the water behaviour. I think my favourite Z wax is Glausr , easy on easy off , texture softer than other , you can use it by applicator pad , curing time between coats 15 minutes only and after 3 coats easily I can say WOW:lol: , and it comes with realistic price

My Z kit is gift from my friend , he used Atlantique on his car :thumb:
I will try it soon , in my wishlist Z Titanum and Ital .


----------



## chewy_

Here's my modest collection. The next waxes I'm hoping to get are sv oynx & mirage, though only 50ml sample pots

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsar6hrnuo.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_3305_zps6gct8pfa.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpspv2ytlm4.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpswwruydrs.jpg.html]


----------



## camerashy

Nice collection there Chewy
How does Z Ital compare to Glasur please
Ta
Dave


----------



## chewy_

Hi mate,

Funny you should ask that as I was playing with them last weekend and don't see much in it mate. Ital is more soft and oily compared to Glasur, spreads really far, but both of them buff off as easy as each other. The Ital comes into it's own though after washing- with a pure shampoo, the gloss lasts for weeks and weeks. I reckon a couple of coats could easily last 4-5 months as mine was still beading and protecting after 2 months before I removed it and looks wise it looked as though I'd only just applied it:thumb:


----------



## wd40

Here's my new collection so far since having a clearout of my old stuff. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaux_Ken

I've seen a couple of you have FinishKare 2685 in your collection, thoughts on it ?


----------



## DiM3ch

Chewy how do you rate CG luminous black? Thought about that for my black M3 amongst others that are specifically for black


----------



## chewy_

acg1990 said:


> Chewy how do you rate CG luminous black? Thought about that for my black M3 amongst others that are specifically for black


It's quite expensive, but it is really good mate. Leaves the paint looking nice and slick. Probably one of the best waxes I've used on black along with Zymol Ital.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Vaux_Ken said:


> I've seen a couple of you have FinishKare 2685 in your collection, thoughts on it ?


It is excellent, so easy to use, surprised more don't use it, maybe the tin isn't pretty enough.☺


----------



## DiM3ch

chewy_ said:


> It's quite expensive, but it is really good mate. Leaves the paint looking nice and slick. Probably one of the best waxes I've used on black along with Zymol Ital.


Don't think it's to bad price wise considering what waxes are out there, one il have to try I think


----------



## chewy_

acg1990 said:


> Don't think it's to bad price wise considering what waxes are out there, one il have to try I think


It's worth the money if you ask me. The problem is that some people don't like parting with their money on a decent quality wax.


----------



## DiM3ch

I can't stop lol

Need to find a nice cube glass/acrylic cabinet to store them in now


----------



## Vaux_Ken

AndyA4TDI said:


> It is excellent, so easy to use, surprised more don't use it, maybe the tin isn't pretty enough.☺


You get a lot for your money aswell, been wanting to try it but unsure what it's like, think I'll have to give it a go


----------



## wanner69




----------



## Demetrios72

Cracking collection wanner69 :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Because I've had to much time on the web and not on my car because of the rain this is this months Additions to my collection.

Also have On the way Zymol Concours wax. Should keep me going for a month or two


----------



## MDC250

Welshquattro1 said:


> Because I've had to much time on the web and not on my car because of the rain this is this months Additions to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Also have On the way Zymol Concours wax. Should keep me going for a month or two


Pic really does put into perspective how big the BMD piston is, done very nice waxes there


----------



## Welshquattro1

I had heard how big the pistons are but had a shock when it turned up. It's a very impressive piece.


----------



## wanner69

Welshquattro1 said:


> I had heard how big the pistons are but had a shock when it turned up. It's a very impressive piece.


Indeed they are as are the wooden ones too


----------



## dave-g

Some nice purchases there, stuck between a custom bmd wooden and a new Mitchell and King wax myself..


----------



## wanner69

dave-g said:


> Some nice purchases there, stuck between a custom bmd wooden and a new Mitchell and King wax myself..


Nice one Dave


----------



## MDC250

Started to put my collection in flight cases today...


----------



## Sam6er

My growing collection:









I only had 2 before i joined this forum :lol: now i cant stop!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Nice collection. I know what you mean,it gets addictive :lol:


----------



## wd40

Sam6er said:


> My growing collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had 2 before i joined this forum :lol: now i cant stop!


Nice collection mate. I know what you mean too as my one is slowly growing again too!. Ordered another M&K flight case special last night:lol:
Years ago I used to have quite a big collection, Had every dodo juice one at the time, a few collinites, the autoglym ones, and a blackfire. 
Prefer just to stick with the one brand now though


----------



## fethead

Here's mine



May grow after waxstock!


----------



## wanner69

Another addition of bmd to go with my other 5 aluminium pistons


----------



## wanner69

BMD Cosmos in a Kingwood the timber piston, chocolate orange scent


----------



## dave-g

Keep looking at this, I wish I got there before you :lol:
Stunning patterns on it, new it'd be special from the block before hand :thumb:

So envious of your collection though, amazing Wayne.

Without going back through all the pages, have you any wooden pots engraved?


----------



## wanner69

dave-g said:


> Keep looking at this, I wish I got there before you :lol:
> Stunning patterns on it, new it'd be special from the block before hand :thumb:
> 
> So envious of your collection though, amazing Wayne.
> 
> Without going back through all the pages, have you any wooden pots engraved?


Lol cheers Dave. Yes I have a few laser etched. Pm me on fb bud


----------



## great gonzo

Work in progress.....



Gonz.


----------



## Typeroz

great gonzo said:


> Work in progress.....
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


Where's the case from?


----------



## great gonzo

Typeroz said:


> Where's the case from?


It was actually a detailing case full of gard X products from my aunties car, I took all the insides out and fitted some custom foam.

Gonz.


----------



## dubstyle

This is all I've got at the moment.

This is one of the original Desire waxes from 2011 before they went on sale. Still around 3/4 full.i also give the infinity wax a try as well.


----------



## danwel

Im happy to be proved wrong but i thought the desire ones that were initially made were limited to maybe 150 and numbered? Don't quote me on that though i am not 100%


----------



## dubstyle

danwel said:


> Im happy to be proved wrong but i thought the desire ones that were initially made were limited to maybe 150 and numbered? Don't quote me on that though i am not 100%


mine is one of the non-numbered ones.

They did a few and give them away before the numbered ones came out.

i got this for free when i ordered some products when they were doing a give away when people put an order in.

Edit - It was 20 pots made before they went on sale  "20 pots


----------



## wanner69

Let's see your new addition Dave G:thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Ha I will this weekend when I get my photo bucket back up and running :thumb:

Got a few pics when my new obsession ones turn up too


----------



## f4780y

Small, but perfectly formed...


----------



## wd40

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Flight cases seem to be all the go lately lol.



I have my eye on a very special looking wax to sit just under my DSW

Gonz.


----------



## Typeroz

f4780y said:


> Small, but perfectly formed...


Any chance you could get me the size of that case?


----------



## Moet1974

Typeroz said:


> Any chance you could get me the size of that case?


http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/small-flight-case-with-foam-interior-n50fu Looks very similar to these hope this helps.:thumb:


----------



## f4780y

Typeroz said:


> Any chance you could get me the size of that case?


It's the standard Maplin one that gets sold everywhere, including Amazon and the Bay - W:330mm x D:290mm x H:140mm


----------



## HarveyTT

Waxaddict Finale, Waxaddict 21, 3 wax club samples plus Quartz, Waxaddict Candygloss, Waxaddict Vitreo, Waxaddict Custom showgloss, Carspunk, bouncers Vanilla Ice, Boucers Capture the Rapture, Bouncers Waxburst 2016, Auto Perfection Intensify, Auto Perfection Evolve, ********* Wax development 1, Auto Finesse Passion, Spirit, Illusion, Desire, Valet Pro Beading Marvellous, Dodo juice Banana Armour, Blue Velvet, Wowo's 121, Soft 99 Authentic, HellShine Trick or Treat and finally my custom made wax Waxipan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Nice collection there, Harvey


----------



## fethead

Here's mine



Richard


----------



## wanner69

Very nice guys


----------



## f4780y

My M&K collection has migrated into its own case... Still room for a "spectacular" in the middle


----------



## Bizcam

Some of my collection.


----------



## wanner69

Quality there Dave:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

mmm Number One. So wish I hadn't needed to sell mine


----------



## wanner69

Wilco said:


> mmm Number One. So wish I hadn't needed to sell mine


I have an early editon for sale


----------



## Wilco

wanner69 said:


> I have an early editon for sale


Cheers but I think the word needed was a giveaway lol. Its a magnificent wax though.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Added a few more to my collection. Not bad as I'm on a spending cutback.lol


----------



## wax-planet

:lol:


Welshquattro1 said:


> Added a few more to my collection. Not bad as I'm on a spending cutback.lol


----------



## ah234

My collection at the moment, I only had the dodo juice diamond white when I joined DW :lol:


----------



## buck890

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger




----------



## TomWVXR

Few new additions recently


----------



## dave-g

Nic collection there mate :thumb:

Like the o/w customs too :thumb:


----------



## TomWVXR

dave-g said:


> Nic collection there mate :thumb:
> 
> Like the o/w customs too :thumb:


Thanks mate, Not yet tried out my OW customs, they were made for my new car that arrives next year


----------



## BoroDave74

Take a few weeks ago, have seven more since and two more coming soon.[/IMG]


----------



## f4780y

Decided to get mine out for a wee look see tonight


----------



## wanner69

f4780y said:


> Decided to get mine out for a wee look see tonight


Wow Leigh very nice collection


----------



## dholdi

f4780y said:


> Decided to get mine out for a wee look see tonight


And I thought I had a problem


----------



## dazzyb

Here's my collection at the moment
I assume it will continue to grow over xmas


----------



## Sicskate

Thought id chuck this in here too


----------



## dave-g

Niiiiice collection!


----------



## wanner69

dave-g said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Missing my bmd piston, and also my auto finesse desire original. Middle of packing to move so had a play haha.


No pic Dave


----------



## dave-g

wanner69 said:


> No pic Dave


iPad crash fail :lol:


----------



## Mikej857

2 new additions to my changes wax collection which currently stands at

A pot of

Obsession Trinity 
Obsession Xmas 2016
Obsession Anna
2 Obsession Custom Blends
OCD Alien 51
OCD Nebula 
BMD Cosmos
Samples of Obsession Phantom and Inferno

This is a complete change for me as I sold pretty much all my original collection to fund what I currently have and I'll be using all of them


----------



## Stokie

Sicskate said:


> Thought it chuck this in here too


Think you could do with a few more :lol:


----------



## macca666

Here's mine at the moment though really need to thin it down!

The white Lab series container is Waxamomo Rugged Rhubarb split some with rojer386 on here so it was the only container I had!


----------



## Mulder

Wax Planet










Waxed Junkies


----------



## MDC250

macca666 said:


> Here's mine at the moment though really need to thin it down!
> 
> The white Lab series container is Waxamomo Rugged Rhubarb split some with rojer386 on here so it was the only container I had!


Rugged Rhubarb is supposedly a very good wax, have you used it?


----------



## macca666

MDC250 said:


> Rugged Rhubarb is supposedly a very good wax, have you used it?


Only on one panel (said I needed to thin down!) I loved the smell and it went on and came off very easily. Most of my waxes are hard waxes and this one felt more oily it's certainly softer than others I was used to.

As it was a test panel to try it out I never really did any durability tests but for ease of use and gloss it was definitely a favourable result from me and certainly one I would look to keep :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

macca666 said:


> Only on one panel (said I needed to thin down!) I loved the smell and it went on and came off very easily. Most of my waxes are hard waxes and this one felt more oily it's certainly softer than others I was used to.
> 
> As it was a test panel to try it out I never really did any durability tests but for ease of use and gloss it was definitely a favourable result from me and certainly one I would look to keep :thumb:


Vicious rumour it was made by a certain company for Waxamomo...


----------



## macca666

MDC250 said:


> Vicious rumour it was made by a certain company for Waxamomo...


I had heard that I know they advertised as being produced by one of the leading UK wax manufacturers for waxamomo.

As you'll see from my collection if the rumours are to be believed it wasn't my last purchase from that company and would actually have been my first  again if you believe the rumours :lol:


----------



## Leebo310

Mulder said:


> Wax Planet
> 
> 
> 
> Waxed Junkies


What's the Revolution X like mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Mulder said:


> Wax Planet
> 
> 
> 
> Waxed Junkies


Holy balls that's alot of waxplanet!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder

Leebo310 said:


> What's the Revolution X like mate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I can say is, it's a 'hard-ish' wax and smells of banana sweets, haven't used it yet


----------



## Leebo310

Mulder said:


> All I can say is, it's a 'hard-ish' wax and smells of banana sweets, haven't used it yet


Have you used the iwax yet? Tempted between the two

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

IWAX is really good, you must put it on very thinly tho, durability is very good still going strong on my van after 3 months. 

Gonz.


----------



## AndyA4TDI




----------



## great gonzo

This is my over spill from my wax case!!!



Gonz.


----------



## MDC250




----------



## dholdi

Jeez, I thought I had a thing for wax.


----------



## chongo

Not bad:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Typeroz

Not jealous, honestly!


----------



## Hufty

Come on mike what's your favourite then ? If you can only keep 3 and give the rest to me what's it to be.


----------



## Ric325i

I sold of most of my waxes, i still have:
Autoglym HD wax
Collinite 476
Collinite 845
Collinite 915
Dodo juice supernatural hybrid
Pinnacle Souverain
Scholl Vintage premium wax
Scholl The Rock premium wax
Wolfgang Sealent 3.0
Waxaddict 19
Waxaddict 21
Waxaddict Candygloss special
Waxaddict Finale
Waxaddict Graphite 
Waxaddict Quartz
Waxaddict Custom wax
Waxaddict Vortex


----------



## moochin

Hufty said:


> Come on mike what's your favourite then ? If you can only keep 3 and give the rest to me what's it to be.


Please say glasur

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69

Great collection Mike:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

No way!! 

That's an awesome collection!

I'd love to know which ones you rate the best


----------



## dave-g

Wow! That's a lot :lol:


----------



## MDC250

Sicskate said:


> No way!!
> 
> That's an awesome collection!
> 
> I'd love to know which ones you rate the best





Hufty said:


> Come on mike what's your favourite then ? If you can only keep 3 and give the rest to me what's it to be.


The honest answer is I can't say as I've only used a fraction of them to date 

Of those I have used and there's no way I could limit it to 3 notable mentions, without boring you with the reasons...

Waxaddict Vortex and Custom Gloss;

Obsession Wax Evolution (Jay is working on a custom wax for me);

ODK Sterling;

All the Z waxes but absolute favourite is Atlantique (not used the Royale);

BMD Nemesis;

OCD Nebula;

Infinity Wax Glass Canopy;

Bouncers CTR;

Migliore Presidenziale;

CG 50/50

Any names not mentioned means I've not used or used enough to form a definite view.

Ones I'm looking to use soon are my Wax Planet, Wowos Contact 121, Obsession Wax Dynasty when it arrives and more of the Waxaddict range have pretty much most of them in sample sizes.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Fantastic collection Mike, no Wolfgang Fuzion????


----------



## MDC250

AndyA4TDI said:


> Fantastic collection Mike, no Wolfgang Fuzion????


Nope, not yet...

Can't remember which wax it's meant to be similar to as in very similar in all but name?


----------



## moochin

Can I ask your thoughts on zymol glasur? That pots looking quite low if I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

moochin said:


> Can I ask your thoughts on zymol glasur? That pots looking quite low if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Great wax, should make clear that I don't buy all of my waxes new and that was one of them. Somebody once said to me Z Glasur has very similar characteristics to the higher end Z waxes and I'd have to agree IMO it's 75%+ of what the likes of Vintage and Atlantaique but at a more friendly price point.


----------



## moochin

Thanks for the response 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1

Great collection Mike and liking the obsession wax ones! So what waxaddict wax are you missing as you look to have them all.


----------



## camerashy

Great collection Mike, some great waxes there.
Have you used any of the Migliore waxes yet 
I have Frutta and Original and found them difficult to buff off even when applied thinly and removed immediately.


----------



## MDC250

Welshquattro1 said:


> Great collection Mike and liking the obsession wax ones! So what waxaddict wax are you missing as you look to have them all.


Yeah the Obsession Waxes kind of hold a sentimental value as some of the first I bought. I had some limited involvement in testing Evolution so you do feel extra attached to the brand.

So much so I picked Jay to make my custom wax which is still in progress. We've got as far as colour and scent as I'm being ultra picky 

Think I'm missing Sub Zero and Edition 21 from memory on the Wax Addict front.



camerashy said:


> Great collection Mike, some great waxes there.


If they were dishing out prizes for stupidity I think I'd be in the mix


----------



## Yellow Dave

MDC250 said:


> Yeah the Obsession Waxes kind of hold a sentimental value as some of the first I bought. I had some limited involvement in testing Evolution so you do feel extra attached to the brand.
> 
> So much so I picked Jay to make my custom wax which is still in progress. We've got as far as colour and scent as I'm being ultra picky
> 
> Think I'm missing Sub Zero and Edition 21 from memory on the Wax Addict front.
> 
> If they were dishing out prizes for stupidity I think I'd be in the mix


Subzero is currently discounted direct from waxaddict direct. A very nice and easy to use wax especially in the colder weathers.

Edition 21 is a very good performer, but I'm still trying to find the ideal cure time to remove as I've had a couple of oily wax holograms left


----------



## Sa1

MDC250 said:


> Nope, not yet...
> 
> Can't remember which wax it's meant to be similar to as in very similar in all but name?


Blackfire midnight sun ivory I think?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonstone mo

Jesus thats some collection MDC.:doublesho how do you choose which one to use on the day..far too much choice lol


----------



## MDC250

moonstone mo said:


> Jesus thats some collection MDC.:doublesho how do you choose which one to use on the day..far too much choice lol


Unsurprisingly it's often whatever I have to hand/can find  I'm not going to lie there's no real system for storing them.


----------



## moonstone mo

Haha fairplay:thumb:

Bet thats an issue in itself..storage!


----------



## MDC250

I am on the look out for more shelving/thinking how best to store them, some of the space previously occupied by wax has been taken over by an equally stupid obsession with QDs


----------



## moonstone mo

MDC250 said:


> I am on the look out for more shelving/thinking how best to store them, some of the space previously occupied by wax has been taken over by an equally stupid obsession with QDs


:lol:legend
I want to see the qd collection now


----------



## rallye666

moonstone mo said:


> :lol:legend
> I want to see the qd collection now


lol, I know there is Victoria wax QD on the shelf as it's just been bought from me!


----------



## rallye666

MDC250 said:


> Unsurprisingly it's often whatever I have to hand/can find  I'm not going to lie there's no real system for storing them.


I'm really interested in trying Wax Planet oblivion, have you used yours yet? How durable is it? I'd need 3 months really as I don't get to spend as much time on the cr as I'd like. I know it's designed as show wax, but other si02 hybrid waxes offer durability as a selling point.


----------



## HarveyTT

Ric325i said:


> I sold of most of my waxes, i still have:
> Autoglym HD wax
> Collinite 476
> Collinite 845
> Collinite 915
> Dodo juice supernatural hybrid
> Pinnacle Souverain
> Scholl Vintage premium wax
> Scholl The Rock premium wax
> Wolfgang Sealent 3.0
> Waxaddict 19
> Waxaddict 21
> Waxaddict Candygloss special
> Waxaddict Finale
> Waxaddict Graphite
> Waxaddict Quartz
> Waxaddict Custom wax
> Waxaddict Vortex


If you ever want to sell Graphite let me know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

rallye666 said:


> I'm really interested in trying Wax Planet oblivion, have you used yours yet? How durable is it? I'd need 3 months really as I don't get to spend as much time on the cr as I'd like. I know it's designed as show wax, but other si02 hybrid waxes offer durability as a selling point.


Nope sorry to say not used any of them yet, hope to change that soon.



rallye666 said:


> lol, I know there is Victoria wax QD on the shelf as it's just been bought from me!


To add to one or two in the collection 



moonstone mo said:


> :lol:legend
> 
> I want to see the qd collection now


Will try and grab a pic or two, if nothing else to give you a laugh


----------



## MDC250

Should maybe be in a different thread, but as an add on to the wax collection...

Bit of a shambles but you get the idea...





































Bulk items...


----------



## Welshquattro1

Very impressive Mike. What's your favourite QD then?


----------



## MDC250

Again impossible to say with lots still to try, including the much acclaimed offerings from Wowos and Autoglanz, which are up next.

Some are obviously out and out QDs offering little to nothing in terms of protection and some are more spray sealant in nature.

Love so far BF, V07, Done & Dusted, Entourage, Power Maxed, BSD (forgot there's about 8 litres of that down there ) and Perfection.

Can't fail to be impressed with Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer though for complete ease of use.


----------



## JayMac

MDC250 said:


> Again impossible to say with lots still to try, including the much acclaimed offerings from Wowos and Autoglanz, which are up next.
> 
> Some are obviously out and out QDs offering little to nothing in terms of protection and some are more spray sealant in nature.
> 
> Love so far BF, V07, Done & Dusted, Entourage, Power Maxed, BSD (forgot there's about 8 litres of that down there ) and Perfection.
> 
> Can't fail to be impressed with Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer though for complete ease of use.


What do you think of the M&K QD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

JayMac said:


> What do you think of the M&K QD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omission on my part from the impressed list, leaves paintwork really smooth and spreads forever. Nice product, more so when it's available on the double up offers


----------



## moonstone mo

Great collection..3 of my faves in there..vics m&k and final finish. You need to add def wax and duragloss epic qds:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

moonstone mo said:


> Great collection..3 of my faves in there..vics m&k and final finish. You need to add def wax and duragloss epic qds:thumb:


Nearly bought some Def Wax in their recentish sale, thought I'd get through some of these first 

Final Finish is nice but pretty expensive. I managed to pick it up in bulk seemingly before change in colour so not sure if make up of it changed.


----------



## Typeroz

You'll need to grab a bottle of the new si02 Infinity Wax Detailer.


----------



## MDC250

Maybe, I'm thinking try and use up what I have first


----------



## mrbig1

Just speechless looking at the massive goodies collected. Wow can't believe you have that ultra rare one off radiaion logo drum thingy.


----------



## MDC250

mrbig1 said:


> Just speechless looking at the massive goodies collected. Wow can't believe you have that ultra rare one off radiaion logo drum thingy.


Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer Concentrate, think two were sold, not looking forward to decanting from it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

That is 1 epic collection Mike.I too have a qd obsession,love sniffing the different bottles and actually agree with your favourites.Got the two def qds too try come spring oh and yep Duragloss qds are fantastic especially the aquawax


----------



## MDC250

Bought most from you Al


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

MDC250 said:


> Bought most from you Al


 moment of madness but they've all been replaced lol.Can't see any zaino in there yet hough Mike.And no wolfgang come on your slipping


----------



## MDC250

I'm reigning it in now, could do with replacing the car for a start!


----------



## sistersvisions

Heres my humble collection...


----------



## Welshquattro1

Very nice collection Clive. Is that a pot of obsession inferno I see and a few pots of wax110, lucky you!


----------



## sistersvisions

Welshquattro1 said:


> Very nice collection Clive. Is that a pot of obsession inferno I see and a few pots of wax110, lucky you!


Thanks...
Yes to both..
Also Weekend Warrior Wax Stealth which is in the acrylic case which i believe became Wax110 'One' Wax when Nathen changed the name...


----------



## MDC250

Very nice


----------



## great gonzo

Mike have you tried Wax-planets QD offering?
I was very impressed. 


Gonz.


----------



## MDC250

great gonzo said:


> Mike have you tried Wax-planets QD offering?
> I was very impressed.
> 
> Gonz.


Nope, not only am I going to have to reign it in on the spends having taken a look at what I've got I need to move loads on. Only clean the Mrs and my car


----------



## dave-g

I wish I bought one of those qd drums :lol:


----------



## great gonzo

MDC250 said:


> Nope, not only am I going to have to reign it in on the spends having taken a look at what I've got I need to move loads on. Only clean the Mrs and my car


Take a look Mike as I know you have the same car/colour, could be tempting.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388843

Gonz.


----------



## Dazzel81

My small collection :thumb:


----------



## HarveyTT

Waxaddict range taking centre stage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69

I'll refrain from posting as my collection has now halved in size, only 40 pots left and £5k worth now lol


----------



## Sa1

HarveyTT said:


> Waxaddict range taking centre stage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@HarveyTT have you used Autoperfection Intensify?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Sa1 said:


> @HarveyTT have you used Autoperfection Intensify?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


i have used this wax sa1, it is very nice to apply and leaves a very good finish too! i do regard it highly in my show waxes


----------



## Sa1

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i have used this wax sa1, it is very nice to apply and leaves a very good finish too! i do regard it highly in my show waxes


How do you compare it against Illusion?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Sa1 said:


> How do you compare it against Illusion?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


unfortunatley i can't as i have never used illusion  but its up there with ODK glamour, obsession evolution and OCD nebula for me from what i have used


----------



## HarveyTT

Sa1 said:


> @HarveyTT have you used Autoperfection Intensify?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


I have indeed, I did a comparison test of all my show waxes (illusion included) and Intensify came out on top for application, removal, beading/sheeting as well as giving a great finish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sa1

HarveyTT said:


> I have indeed, I did a comparison test of all my show waxes (illusion included) and Intensify came out on top for application, removal, beading/sheeting as well as giving a great finish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Intensify is wetter and more reflective compared to illusion? How would you compare the finish of the two?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT

Sa1 said:


> So Intensify is wetter and more reflective compared to illusion? How would you compare the finish of the two?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


To the naked eye both appeared very similar however it was the application and value for money that swung the vote. AP fill the pot so you get 250ml for £50rrp compared to the 200ml £75rrp


----------



## Sa1

P21s Concours, Chemical Guys5050, Blackfire BlackIce.etc are hiding somewhere at the back. Will try to take full picture, Packed one is OCD Nebula on the front

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

an update on mine as some have come and gone  also got 2 tins of fusso dark out of shot as well


----------



## Dagobert

Just saw this thread for the first time.Its fun to see all the wax hoarders  I dont have pictures but do got a list:
Dodo Juice:
Blue Velvet,Purple Haze,Rainforest Rub,Rubishboys(all panel pots)
Poorboys Natty blue paste
Megiuars M16,Step 3 carnuba,Cleaner wax
RaceGlaze 46 and 56 panel pots
Pinnacle Souveran paste
FK1000P
Collinite 476s and 915
4 Obsession samples from a custom wax pre poure(1 with Sio2)
Wax Planet (on the way) Oblivion,Orbit and the black modified,Ultra Violet,RevolutionX,Pulpfriction
Autoglanz sample
Thats it for now.I think i can do a layer of wax on all the cars on the street but i like trying things out.
Also like having things which i cant buy in Holland.Next wax could be a CG,ODK,Infinty,Autofinesse,Obsession or Waxaddict Hoard on !:thumb:


----------



## todds

*Waxes i own upto 27 April 2017*

My list to date
Farecla G3 Super Gloss Paste Wax
Mitchell and king Ireland
" " " Heather
" " " Sweden
OCD Nebula
OCD Alien 51
Obsession Wax Christmas 2016 ltd edition
" " Dynasty
" " Aura
" " Hybrid 86
" " Itus
" " Phaenna
" " Phantom
" " Waxstock 2014
" " Waxstock 2015
" " Evolution v2
" " Luminous
Valet Pro Mad Wax
Waxed Junkies Sleigh Seal
" " Black Friday
Wax Planet Cranberry Sauce 2016 Christmas Edition
" " Hope Ltd Edition
" " Obsidian Super Gloss Show Wax
Wax Tub 141 Raspberry
" " 141 Banana
Dragon Ryu

PS I also have 18 asssorted test panel pots of obsession wax blends pre-production stage


----------



## brooklandsracer

My list to date

Autoglym high definition


----------



## BaileyA3

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3

Accidental post


----------



## Leebo310

Mine currently 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Leebo310 said:


> Mine currently
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your missing an obsession luminous 😂😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310

Mikej857 said:


> Your missing an obsession luminous
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm missing an Obsession Christmas too, know anyone who's swapping one?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Leebo310 said:


> I'm missing an Obsession Christmas too, know anyone who's swapping one?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's finding something I want for it 🤔

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles

Leebo310 said:


> Mine currently
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many cars do you wax with all those?

Also if you were only allowed to keep one, which would it be?


----------



## Leebo310

Soapybubbles said:


> How many cars do you wax with all those?
> 
> Also if you were only allowed to keep one, which would it be?


I work on a fair few so most see use quite regular. A few are new additions that I haven't tried out yet though.

Tough shout to keep one! I'll give you a top three instead though  Love AF Spirit, that would definitely be up there. Then OW Evo is just lovely to use so would be a contender too. Finally it'd be the CSP Finest. Those would be top three with AW Desirable and OW Dynasty running them close too.

There are a lot of good waxes there though, half the fun is trying new ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles

Leebo310 said:


> I work on a fair few so most see use quite regular. A few are new additions that I haven't tried out yet though.
> 
> Tough shout to keep one! I'll give you a top three instead though  Love AF Spirit, that would definitely be up there. Then OW Evo is just lovely to use so would be a contender too. Finally it'd be the CSP Finest. Those would be top three with AW Desirable and OW Dynasty running them close too.
> 
> There are a lot of good waxes there though, half the fun is trying new ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have a big wax collection,only have

Colly 476
Wax Planet Revolution X
DDJ light fantastic

What makes those you listed stand out?

Ease of use? Finish?


----------



## Leebo310

Soapybubbles said:


> I don't have a big wax collection,only have
> 
> Colly 476
> 
> Wax Planet Revolution X
> 
> DDJ light fantastic
> 
> What makes those you listed stand out?
> 
> Ease of use? Finish?


OW Evo is definitely ease of use. You apply one coat, leave 15 mins then apply a second, leave another 15 mins then buff off both so it's an insanely quick way to put two coats of wax on. The gloss is gives is noticeable too. Even on machined paint, it really adds another level. 
Spirit again I find nice to use. Panel or two at a time but still easy to remove and gives great tight beading. Find it works really nicely on silvers and whites. 
CSP is for the durability and insane water behaviour. It sheds water like a ceramic coating and lasts ages. Needs to be removed almost immediately otherwise it can be grabby but the results are definitely worth the effort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Leebo310 said:


> OW Evo is definitely ease of use. You apply one coat, leave 15 mins then apply a second, leave another 15 mins then buff off both so it's an insanely quick way to put two coats of wax on. The gloss is gives is noticeable too. Even on machined paint, it really adds another level.
> Spirit again I find nice to use. Panel or two at a time but still easy to remove and gives great tight beading. Find it works really nicely on silvers and whites.
> CSP is for the durability and insane water behaviour. It sheds water like a ceramic coating and lasts ages. Needs to be removed almost immediately otherwise it can be grabby but the results are definitely worth the effort.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something coming that your going to like then

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_241

Just had browse through this thread, some very impressive collections, some uber expensive ££ and some small and organised ones. Really enjoyed it, anyone got anymore pictures.

I upload some pictures of my small and condensed collection of my favourite waxes. Try very hard not to buy anymore :lol:

Kyle


----------



## BoroDave74

An updated pic of the collection following Waxstock


----------



## Mikej857

A bit of an update after waxstock

I held back buying an ODK everglow on the day but couldn't resist the day after and have another obsession wax in the pipeline

I just can't resist like everyone else its an addiction























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcam

My small waxaddict collection.:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Bizcam said:


> My small waxaddict collection.:thumb:


Talk me through...top right is a custom show gloss and bottom left is Graphite...are the other two full carbon pots of Graphite?


----------



## Welshquattro1

MDC250 said:


> Talk me through...top right is a custom show gloss and bottom left is Graphite...are the other two full carbon pots of Graphite?


Top left is a pot of Graphite,top left is a custom show gloss, bottom left is Graphite and the bottom right looks like a pot of Quartz.

Let's see your Waxaddict collection Mike, you must have most if not all of them now.


----------



## Bizcam

Welshquattro1 said:


> Top left is a pot of Graphite,top left is a custom show gloss, bottom left is Graphite and the bottom right looks like a pot of Quartz.


Nearly there, bottom right is Vitreo.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Is the new graphite the same blend as that in the original carbon pots?

And those that have both, howbis cortex compared to graphite? Can't decide if I should buy a pot of vortex or not


----------



## camerashy

OW MIdnight Wax and Lusso Oro Wax on their way


----------



## Welshquattro1

camerashy said:


> OW MIdnight Wax and Lusso Oro Wax on their way


Very nice collection there Dave, do you have a favourite?


----------



## camerashy

Thanks, at the moment Matt its the WP Obsidian Show Wax (the grey/black coloured wax) but of course, Souveran and BF Midnight Sun must always be close.


----------



## Welshquattro1

camerashy said:


> Thanks, at the moment Matt its the WP Obsidian Show Wax (the grey/black coloured wax) but of course, Souveran and BF Midnight Sun must always be close.


Souveran I haven't try.....yet but BF Midnight Sun is one of my favourites.


----------



## Kyle_241

Update on my small but select collection


----------



## Bizcam

Kyle_241 said:


> Update on my small but select collection


Recognise a few of those Kyle. Nice collection.:thumb:


----------



## Moet1974

Kyle_241 said:


> Update on my small but select collection


You need a Finale or a 21 to finish that case off bud!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1

It seems like a show your waxaddict collection, waiting on Mike to post up his collection that must be complete or very near it I'm guessing :thumb:

Your does look good in the case Kyle, very smart.


----------



## HarveyTT

My latest purchase which now completes the collection (all variants just not an original carbon Graphite)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sa1

camerashy said:


> Thanks, at the moment Matt its the WP Obsidian Show Wax (the grey/black coloured wax) but of course, Souveran and BF Midnight Sun must always be close.


Obsidian WaxStock edition or Normal one?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

An up to date count of mine


----------



## Leebo310

LewisChadwick7 said:


> An up to date count of mine


Nice mate  What's the one directly below Dynasty out of interest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder

An old-ish Obsession Wax cluster










I would say that it's probably "doubled"


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Leebo310 said:


> Nice mate  What's the one directly below Dynasty out of interest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry Lee I missed your reply 

its a wax planet revolution x reblend that was having a few tweaks


----------



## Welshquattro1

Mulder said:


> An old-ish Obsession Wax cluster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it's probably "doubled"


You'll have to put a updated picture up now :lol:


----------



## Nidge76

Mulder said:


> An old-ish Obsession Wax cluster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it's probably "doubled"


What do you think of the Taranis? I have just purchased some to replace my Auto Finesse Mint Rims.

Nice collection too. Need a photo of the updated collection though :thumb:


----------



## Mulder

Nidge76 said:


> What do you think of the Taranis? I have just purchased some to replace my Auto Finesse Mint Rims.
> 
> Nice collection too. Need a photo of the updated collection though :thumb:


Not to sure if I've actually used it yet


----------



## Leebo310

Mulder said:


> An old-ish Obsession Wax cluster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that it's probably "doubled"


Is that a dried cornflake on top of the tub of Evo?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder

Leebo310 said:


> Is that a dried cornflake on top of the tub of Evo?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dried conrnflake 

A dried "crunchy nut" cornflake, if you don't mind. I must have been hungry, as it wasn't in the next photo taken :lol:


----------



## Leebo310

Mulder said:


> Dried conrnflake
> 
> A dried "crunchy nut" cornflake, if you don't mind. I must have been hungry, as it wasn't in the next photo taken :lol:


My apologies  
Top collection by the way 

Also is the top left pot of Phantom bigger than usual??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder

Leebo310 said:


> My apologies
> Top collection by the way
> 
> Also is the top left pot of Phantom bigger than usual??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you are correct, I think I got it in the Sales Section, from a 'local' member.


----------



## Welshquattro1

The original Phantom was a 250ml pot and cola scented from memory


----------



## Mulder

Welshquattro1 said:


> The original Phantom was a 250ml pot and cola scented from memory


It will be one of those then


----------



## Nidge76

Mulder said:


> Not to sure if I've actually used it yet


Haha. I'll have to let you know what's it's like then.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder

Nidge76 said:


> Haha. I'll have to let you know what's it's like then.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


That'll be most kind :thumb:

To be honest, we're looking to move and have started packing items up and putting them into storage and the waxes, etc. have already started to go, so my access to certain items is quickly diminishing........though finding what I actually have, is going to be quite scary :doublesho

And in no particular order, Swissvax, Zymol, M&K, Obsession Wax, ODK Wax, WaxPlanet, Infinity Wax, Dodo Juice, Pinnacle + Pinnacle Black, Wolfgang, Blackfire, ClearKote, Victoria Wax, ********* Wax, Chemical Guys, AngelWax, Polished Angel, GTechniq, Waxed Junkies, Zaino, Werkstatt, WaxAddict, O.C.D. Waxes


----------

